# Party Kegs



## Batz

Remember Doc's post about a party keg?

He posted this pic , it was for a 3 gallon keg , that's cool with me as I have a few I got from Brewers Discount

I liked the look of it and decieded I will make something similar


----------



## Batz

Well I was down the shops today and found this in 'Red Dot" store , one of those cheap shops , every place has them

A granny's shopping trolly

$14.00


----------



## Batz

OK
Looks a bit girlie

The bag thingy just slips off


----------



## Batz

Sorry like this


----------



## Batz

It all folds up , has fair sixe wheels and for $14.00 who's gunna be bothered making one

This is my mash tun one it , but you get the idea


----------



## Batz

on it !


----------



## sosman

This one is designed to strap on yer back. A soda stream bottle completes the outfit.







The neat thing is, as you get more pissed, the centre of gravity goes down to compensate for loss of gross motor control.

brewiki: party keg


----------



## halfinch

got one in the shed ' but dont think the round up and beer will mix real well!!!!


----------



## Tallgum

Mixes real well Halfinch, I suck on a stubbie of homebrew whilst spraying roundup all the time, keeps me lubricated and keeps the weeds down at the same time. :chug: :chug: :chug: P.S . Also have a quick squirt whilst im at it.


----------



## JasonY

You sure that's not your good shopping trolley Batz


----------



## sintax69

That could also double as a grain transport system

sintax


----------



## Batz

If the more I drank the more my centre of gravity changed , well I'll fall over !  

:chug: :chug: :chug: 

No JasonY it's not for my shopping :angry:


----------



## sosman

Bunnings has a 7 litre version of the beastie pictured in my earlier post for $12. All I need is for them to bring out a 12 litre and I have a full set, kegs for all occasions.

As it turns out, I used the (original 5L) party keg in anger for the first time yesterday. Great way to dump beer to make space for new  . Anyway it works great. And people loved the steam beer, I just happen to have reached Northern Brewer overload right now.

To transfer to the party keg I use the mkIII CPF with QD attachment.

brewiki: counter pressure filler

I wasn't watching too well and overfilled it - had to drink a litre before the gig :chug:


----------



## sosman

I updated the gas in on the party keg.


----------



## richie

Hi Guys,

This is my contribution to the party keg ideas thread.

All up it cost me about $30 as I had a few things laying around (spare tap and esky) Basic costs would have been sprayer for $10 and the soda stream which I gutted for $10. Misc bits $10 and it works an absolute treat. Holds about 6.5L. There's a few little leaks if you pressure it right up but is excellent with a slower pouring pressure.

Have a look at the file I've attached for a better picture 

cheers

richie


----------



## Justin

Hey richie and other guys using sodastream bottles. Aren't they supposed to be used upright like a normal CO2 bottle? That how they are oriented in the Soda stream, your still dealing with liquid CO2 and big pressures, even though it's a little bottle.

Just a thought.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## richie

Yep I thought about that when I first built it with the old cylinder that was about and inch shorter than then new ones. It fitted a treat straight up and down  The new cylinder didn't though  it stuck out above the top of the esky so I undertook some scientific testing with the new cylinder. I connected it up stood it straight up hit the button and observed what came out of the lid. I did the same with it on its side and noticed nothing different. I guess that if it came out as liquid co2 by the time it got to the end of the line it had dissipated enough so that it wasn't a liquid any more? I dunno? Now my head hurts.

cheers

richie


----------



## AshTreeBrewery

Here's one I picked up. Works a treat, holds up to 10 litres, and runs off the small Co2 gas refills. Check the pressure with a tyre gauge, dead easy.


----------



## Ross

There was a bit of interest in my party keg @ yesterdays Brisbane bash, so thought I'd post a few pics...





The 10L kegs have a slot in the base that fits neatly over tap allowing it to sit flat in the bottom of the esky. The soda stream fitting is a right angle one, allowing the guage & regulator to sit neatly inside. Holds 1 bag of ice from the garage & will stay cold for a couple of days...


----------



## DarrylB

Justin and richie
As a note - yes Soda stream cylinders do contain a liquid and it is probably not recommended to run them so as to get liquid coming out into the regulator. Now while it might be fair to say the low flow rate in the home brew situation means that the liquid comes out and expands into a gas in the regulator stem (especially if you don't depress the little button all the way), this may be a "risky excercise. However I did do the "rough" figures on this situation before: 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...indpost&p=55155

Seems that soda stream cylinders are a little under 1/2 full of liquid. This may be a safety issue to prevent them blowing up when left in the back of a hot car (anyone want to take a full SS bottle to the wreckers are put it in the dashboard out in the sun? - reeks of a Mythbusters kinda stunt). Given that people have used SS bottles on their side safely, this must be OK. Personally I keep mine on at least a 30 degree angle.

I like Ross' esky setup. I'd try the same, but the last 20L keg I took to a party was gone in under 2 hours - I think I need to go to smaller parties!


----------



## Wortgames

Ross - that's a really nice setup - I was thinking along the lines of the wetsuit keg vest but your idea is much neater and I like the look of a proper tap over a pluto gun. It looks a lot more professional and a lot less 'desperado' than rocking up with a keg and exposed gadgetry!

What brand of cooler is it, where from and how much?!


----------



## Thunderlips

That's real nice Ross. I must look into this myself.
The first time I used one of my little 10L kegs, which was a couple of weeks ago, it was a bit of a hassle getting it into the mates fridge along with the soda stream bottle, reg and pluto gun.
With the soda stream bottle in there, is it effected in any way by being surrounded by ice?
Also, did you need to make some kind of modification so the grundy style tap would fit?


----------



## Thunderlips

Ross said:


> The soda stream fitting is a right angle one, allowing the guage & regulator to sit neatly inside.[post="57996"][/post]​



Oh bugger, just realised I don't have a right angle soda stream adaptor 
Where'd you get that from?
I've also got a two gauge Harris 601 reg which is probably a bit bigger than the one your using.


----------



## Ross

Got the cooler from Campmart ($49) - originally bought for my mash tun - sorry I don't know the model as I replaced the label, which i update with each brew.
The tap simply unscrews with your fingers & the several beer taps i tried, all fitted the hole exactly, so no mods needed at all. The right angled adaptors are sold at Quality Homebrew supplies (Underwood). 
I was going to get a wetsuit type made, but they don't cool your beer & on a warm day they are not very effective...


----------



## Wortgames

Yeah, forget the wetsuit I reckon!

Also, I have never been to a house where there would be room for a keg in the fridge! I built my 2-keg fridge as a mobile unit so I could turn up with beer for Christmas without imposing on valuable fridge space. But for barbecues etc the esky looks like the only way to go.


----------



## jayse

Ross said:


> There was a bit of interest in my party keg @ yesterdays Brisbane bash, so thought I'd post a few pics...
> 
> [post="57996"][/post]​



That is very nice ross....... Much better than carting all this shit around. h34r: 

Celebration Day
Jayse


----------



## Ross

A couple of guys asked how many kegs can be dispensed with a Sodastream - I've only dispensed 2 kegs since I swithched to Sodastream 330gm bottles & I've used 55gms to dispense the 2 x 11.5L kegs. So I guess that's looking like 6 kegs a bottle, not bad for $11.00...


----------



## sluggerdog

Ross said:


> Got the cooler from Campmart ($49) - originally bought for my mash tun - sorry I don't know the model as I replaced the label, which i update with each brew.
> The tap simply unscrews with your fingers & the several beer taps i tried, all fitted the hole exactly, so no mods needed at all. The right angled adaptors are sold at Quality Homebrew supplies (Underwood).
> I was going to get a wetsuit type made, but they don't cool your beer & on a warm day they are not very effective...
> [post="58123"][/post]​



After a quick email from Ross, I went down to campmart and got this cooler, it is 'cooper' brand, 26 litres. I got it for $39.90. Maybe it is on specail at the moment. (I will be using it for my mash tun)

Cheers Ross :beer:


----------



## mobrien

sluggerdog said:


> After a quick email from Ross, I went down to campmart and got this cooler, it is 'cooper' brand, 26 litres. I got it for $39.90. Maybe it is on specail at the moment. (I will be using it for my mash tun)



Oooh Oooh Oooh!

Did they have a bigger size too? And where is campmart - awesome!!!

Matt


----------



## warrenlw63

Hey Jayse or Ross.

You ever dared take those babies into a BYO restaurant yet??

Would win some admirers or what? :super: Take some pics of the faces of the wine tossers while you're there. B) 

Warren -


----------



## sluggerdog

mobrien said:


> sluggerdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a quick email from Ross, I went down to campmart and got this cooler, it is 'cooper' brand, 26 litres. I got it for $39.90. Maybe it is on specail at the moment. (I will be using it for my mash tun)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh Oooh Oooh!
> 
> Did they have a bigger size too? And where is campmart - awesome!!!
> 
> Matt
> [post="58164"][/post]​
Click to expand...



nah, the 26 litre is the biggest.

Campmart: www.campmart.com.au


----------



## Thunderlips

Ross, any chance of a pic of the inside of the cooler without the keg in there?
I can't seem to picture how the beer tap is attached on the other side.


----------



## Ross

Thunderlips said:


> Ross, any chance of a pic of the inside of the cooler without the keg in there?
> I can't seem to picture how the beer tap is attached on the other side.
> [post="58180"][/post]​







Just unscrew tap with fingers & tap goes straight in - I used a large fibre washer under the nut to help make water tight. The beer line goes straight onto the tap with a S/S clamp.


----------



## Thunderlips

Thanks Ross.


----------



## Thunderlips

Ross, the tap is attached to one of those shanks that you'd normally use through a fridge door, right?
I've got a couple of those but it would need to be cut down to size.


----------



## Ross

Thunderlips said:


> Ross, the tap is attached to one of those shanks that you'd normally use through a fridge door, right?
> I've got a couple of those but it would need to be cut down to size.
> [post="58276"][/post]​



not quite sure what you're asking - The screw thread extends into the keg for about the same width as the sodastream bottle & then forms into a connector for your gas line (identical to the keg disconnect fittings your lines attatch to). This extends beyond where the keg sits, but as the kegs are slotted in the base, they sit perfectly over the beer line.

hope this makes sense - if not i'll try & take some better pics for you...


----------



## Thunderlips

Ross said:


> not quite sure what you're asking -
> [post="58282"][/post]​



I mean a shank like one of these...
http://www.morebeer.com/product.html?product_id=16253

I'm wondering if you've got the tap attached to one of those and then stuck it through the tap hole in the cooler.


----------



## Ross

Thunderlips said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> 
> not quite sure what you're asking -
> [post="58282"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean a shank like one of these...
> http://www.morebeer.com/product.html?product_id=16253
> 
> I'm wondering if you've got the tap attached to one of those and then stuck it through the tap hole in the cooler.
> [post="58291"][/post]​
Click to expand...


looks just like that one - i'll measure up & confirm...


----------



## Ross

TL,

I think that tap will work - mine doesn't have the end nut, as the nipple is an integral part of the stem, so there is a risk yours will be slightly too long - I would measure up the distance from your keg to the esky edge to make sure, if you are buying mail order...


----------



## Thunderlips

Ross said:


> TL,
> 
> I think that tap will work - mine doesn't have the end nut, as the nipple is an integral part of the stem, so there is a risk yours will be slightly too long[post="58381"][/post]​



Thanks Ross.
Maybe this is more like yours.
http://www.morebeer.com/product.html?product_id=16405


----------



## Ross

Thunderlips said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> 
> TL,
> 
> I think that tap will work - mine doesn't have the end nut, as the nipple is an integral part of the stem, so there is a risk yours will be slightly too long[post="58381"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ross.
> Maybe this is more like yours.
> http://www.morebeer.com/product.html?product_id=16405
> [post="58404"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Not quite - here's a couple of close ups - hope this helps...


----------



## Thunderlips

Ross said:


> Not quite - here's a couple of close ups - hope this helps...
> [post="58408"][/post]​



Just after posting I realised it wasn't right. After a bit more looking I've come across 2" shanks that should be ok. It's just a matter of finding them local or US stores that ship to Oz.


----------



## sluggerdog

Thunderlips said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite - here's a couple of close ups - hope this helps...
> [post="58408"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just after posting I realised it wasn't right. After a bit more looking I've come across 2" shanks that should be ok. It's just a matter of finding them local or US stores that ship to Oz.
> [post="58411"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Let us know if you do find these locally Thunderlips, i'm keen to make this too. Already have everything except the the shank...


----------



## GMK

I can source these if it will help u guys out:

in the pick there is a SS nipple that the line guys onto - then there is a little hex nut that screws down inside the shank ansd locks the nipple line in there.

There is a snap lock fitting on the front - so that u can easily remove the tap...





Let me know if u r interested...

GMKenterprises


----------



## Thunderlips

GMK said:


> I can source these if it will help u guys out:



I almost forgot I bought two of those shanks from you a while back. I never ended up using them for the fridge door so they are just sitting in a box. Thanks for reminding me. They should be short enough for the kind of cooler that Ross has.


----------



## GMK

Thunderlips said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can source these if it will help u guys out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot I bought two of those shanks from you a while back. I never ended up using them for the fridge door so they are just sitting in a box. Thanks for reminding me. They should be short enough for the kind of cooler that Ross has.
> [post="59047"][/post]​
Click to expand...



No worries - they should fit perfect.

Your taps will need to have a snap lock shank and a collar to work with the snaplocks....

Ken


----------



## Thunderlips

GMK said:


> Your taps will need to have a snap lock shank and a collar to work with the snaplocks....
> Ken



No worries Ken, you sold me the whole setup for the two of them 
So I'm ready to go, I just need to find a similar cooler to the one Ross has.
Oh, and a right angle soda stream adaptor.


----------



## mobrien

Ken,

What are those shanks and taps worth?

Matt


----------



## GMK

the Taps are 95.00 ea - comes with the handle, collar and snap lock shank - brand New Stainless Steel.
The Fridge Extenstion with Stainless Steel Snaplock and SS Nipple are 55.00 ea...

Do a package of the 2 for 145.00 - Tap and SS fridge ext...
I can also get the same tap with a Guiness aerator - cost is an extra 15.00.

PM me if u r interested....


----------



## Asher

Just keeping up with the Jones's.... :beer: 

Here's my old 5 gallon mash tun... now party keg




Asher for now


----------



## Wortgames

There's something very 'outback' about that Asher!

You just need a redgum platform and a wind vane and you're all set :beer: 

Good work...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

love it Ash , very tonka.... (makes grunting noise like Tim The Tool Man) 

Cheers FNQ bunyip


----------



## deadly

I like it ..i like it alot
nice work!


----------



## Ross

My tap cost me $100 complete with shank & everything from my local hbs - they also have the right handed sodastream adaptors for those interested - but I don't know the price...


----------



## Fammer

Asher - mad water cooler where did you score it from? Do they have larger ones?


----------



## BigAl

Nice piece of work Asher, i expect to help drink it dry next week at Goats brewday.


----------



## Hoops

Hey nice little setup there Asher. Like the cooler!


----------



## Ross

Asher,

just make sure you don't leave it unattended at an airport or Public place  

great bit of kit - love it :super:


----------



## barfridge

That's a top piece of work Asher.
I too look forward to seeing how well it goes at the brewday


----------



## deebee

barfridge said:


> That's a top piece of work Asher.
> I too look forward to seeing how well it goes at the brewday
> [post="59165"][/post]​



...filled with GT lager.


----------



## Asher

Fammer,

The Industrial Igloo Cooler came from Cargills in Burswood. Cargills in an independent camping shop with lots of cool stuff in it It was purchased a few years ago and when I went back looking for the 10gal version I was told they had stopped importing them to Aus Although I did see both sizes in there last week but the price has gone up significantly.(around $250 for the 10 gal one now.)

DeeBee,

Sadly no GT on the go ATM Got 40 litres of Mash Paddle to get through now the Comp Dates moved!!!! <_< Lucky I didnt give away my secret recipe tweaking. h34r: 

Asher for now


----------



## Goat

nice work Asher.

What do you do for cooling ? - it looks pretty snug in there for ice. Or do you just put a chilled keg in there and rely on the Igloo to keep it that way.


----------



## Asher

reply mainly on Igloo itself, although you can fit a few litres of Ice round the keg... If you clean the outside of keg well enough you can drink the water as a bonus B)


----------



## tonydav

I finally managed to track down a cooler like Ross's. Coleman make a 38L beverage cooler that's a good fit. Very heavy duty but unfortunately much dearer than Ross paid - RRP is $129 and I couldn't talk anyone down so that's what I paid.

On the positive, it is very thick insulation with good seals and the shank from the tap fitted perfectly even leaving the existing tap seal in place.

I also didn't realise I needed an angled adapter for the soda stream bottle so I'll need to see if Hoops can help me out. Mine won't fit in the esky with the bottle upright.

I do have one question though; is it possible to fill an 11L keg from an already carbonated keg? 

tony


----------



## Ross

tonydav said:


> I finally managed to track down a cooler like Ross's. Coleman make a 38L beverage cooler that's a good fit. Very heavy duty but unfortunately much dearer than Ross paid - RRP is $129 and I couldn't talk anyone down so that's what I paid.
> 
> On the positive, it is very thick insulation with good seals and the shank from the tap fitted perfectly even leaving the existing tap seal in place.
> 
> I also didn't realise I needed an angled adapter for the soda stream bottle so I'll need to see if Hoops can help me out. Mine won't fit in the esky with the bottle upright.
> 
> I do have one question though; is it possible to fill an 11L keg from an already carbonated keg?
> 
> tony
> [post="67241"][/post]​



Tony,

Quality Homebrew @ Underwood have the right angled soda stream adaptors, & yes, no problems filling an 11L keg from a 20L one - just pour from the tap or via a connecting lead - either way works fine - don't listen when some say it oxidises out the tap - trust me it doesn't....


----------



## tonydav

Where is Underwood?

And just to clarify, the 22L keg I'm using to transfer to the 11L is fully carbonated (and being drunk actually). That's fine? I have a double ended transfer tube. Spose it would be best to transfer slowly to minimise the bubbles at the other end?

tony


----------



## Justin

My advice it to do it this way.

1. Purge and Pressurize your 11L keg to the same pressure as the 22L.
2. Hook up your jumper lead from bev out to bev out on the the two kegs.
3. Pressure will equalise between the two, but you wont get much movement of beer. Leave your gas bottle hooked up to the 22L one and turned on.
4. Slowly start to bleed off pressure in the 11L keg using the pressure release valve. Only bleed off a little bit at a time.

Beer will transfer nice and slowly and the pressure drop in the 11L keg will not be that much that the beer will foam. The pressure helps keep everything in solution.

Hope it helps.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## markws

A different track I took was to have a friend cut and re-weld a 19 L corny keg to approx 10Land then have made in (QLD) a 8mm neoprene jacket (with full length zipper) for the keg. Interestingly this work extremely well in maintaining the temperature for at least 4 to 5 hrs. I purchased from more beer one of there faucet taps/adaptors for the quick disconnects and then use the CO2 cartridge system to push the beer out. Sorry no pics of the system as my friend is sampling some beer with this set-up.

However a couple of quick Q's

Has anyone seen the Coopers 26L coolers in NSW - as mentioned at Campmart VIC?

Has anyone tracked down in NSW Scharder valves mentioned by Brewiki and others for making 2/3L picnic kegs from plastic coke bottles
as at http://home.swbell.net/bufkin/index.htm

Regards

MarkWS


----------



## JasonY

Yep I transfer as Justin described not very hard at all and no risk of anything going wrong. 

If you are planning on drinking it soon then it probably matters little how you get it in there, if you could end up with it sitting there for a while then I would try and avoid it getting in contact with lots of air (ie pouring from the tap).


----------



## mobrien

Hi guys,

I just gave Quality Home Brew a call - slacks creek, and asked them about the right angles adapters. He said yes they do have them, didn't know the price off the top of his head, and wouldn't go and have a look - told me to get in the car and drive over... :blink: 

I would have thought that the fact I was ringing would have suggested that jumping in th car and driving over wasn't an easy option...

Oh well

Matt


----------



## sluggerdog

mobrien said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just gave Quality Home Brew a call - slacks creek, and asked them about the right angles adapters. He said yes they do have them, didn't know the price off the top of his head, and wouldn't go and have a look - told me to get in the car and drive over... :blink:
> 
> I would have thought that the fact I was ringing would have suggested that jumping in th car and driving over wasn't an easy option...
> 
> Oh well
> 
> Matt
> [post="67289"][/post]​



HA Ha, Yeah Me too... little wierd.

I remember calling them about these a while ago and from memory they said $38 but this was atleast 2 months ago so I cannot be 100% sure.


----------



## tonydav

Sounds like the "Slack" in "Slacks Creek" refers to the people not the creek :lol:


----------



## markws

As previously mentioned this is my set-up that I find works well - the 8mm neoprene holds the temp extremely well (4 hours) and 1.5 12g co2 cartridges easily pushes 10L of beer - simple, easy and effective.

However my firend said that welding the corny keg back together was not the easiest thing to do -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Asher, very envious of your set-up. Excellent work mate.

markws, I have heard you can get lots of foaming when pouring beer over such a short distance as yours, do you find this to be a problem?

I have had my 3 gallon keg for over 6 months but have done nothing to get it up and running as a party keg. This will be my next project.

C&B
TDA


----------



## MAH

Hi TDA

I've got one of those taps that attach straight to a beverage out QD. I'll bring it to the next meeting and you can have a trial to see how you like them.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

MAH said:


> Hi TDA
> 
> I've got one of those taps that attach straight to a beverage out QD. I'll bring it to the next meeting and you can have a trial to see how you like them.
> 
> Cheers
> MAH
> [post="67665"][/post]​



Thanks MAH, I planned to use the picnic tap as the dispenser but seeing all these portable set-ups with real beer taps on them I reckon I will be going down that road.
I would still like to give it a go though. I will give you a yell when I have sorted the gas side out.

Wont be at the next gathering due to a very important little girls birthday party.

C&B
TDA


----------



## markws

TDA,

I have not found any problems with the set-up specifically relating to short (or non existant) QD and tap set-up. 

I tend to find the less head space available especially initally with a full keg and having to reduce the ouput pressure is more painful. However it is my preferred way of taking plenty of beer to a party.

The biggest problem is that everyone thinks they know how to pour beer and the first time they do this they generally fail - with a massive head on a prety small beer.

My general rule is that you have to earn your stripes to pour my beer - to prevent wastage.

The CO2 cartridge system is alot better than expected aswell - I have not used anywhere near as many cartridges as expected still the sealing system appears to reasonably good - often one cartridge is used over a week apart between pours!.

There is some good prices on ebay for this stuff at the moment.

Hope the info helps

Kind Regards

MarkWS


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

Was in Mitre 10 today and seen 8litre pressure sprayers in SS for $90, a bit steep but just attach a picnic tap and you are done, no need to spend up on gas and adaptors.

similar to this


----------



## deadly

Yeah saw that in bunnings same price -not much good for spraying with but would make a nice party pack-minister for finance wouldnt let me get it though (apparently i dont NEED it at the mo)


----------



## richie

Hi Guys

This was suprisingly easy and may give you guys some ideas. Its a 5L jobbie that was $10 but can be filled to hold 6.5L. I have also seem some 8L ones for about $20 on special every blue moon. They could hold 9-10 L which is over a case of beer. Just might need a bigger esky, or you could stand it up, or you could insulate it with that wetsuit stuff.

cheers

richie.


----------



## tonydav

Well you've got me intrigued and I'm going to need to pester you for some more info.

* It looks like the soda stream bottle is on its side - any issues?

* How do you connect the soda stream to the plastic spray bottle?

tony


----------



## richie

No worries tonydav,

I haven't had any issues with the bottle on its side. The beer is poured into the container straight from the tap on the fridge so it's already carbonated. The gas is just there to push the beer out. You could put the bottle anywhere, it's just mounted that way because it is taller than the esky.

The bottle is connected via the original button switch from the op-shop ($10) soda stream I gutted. Fudged a hose onto that and on the other end is a cheap car tyre thingy from Supercheap. I took the guts of the pressure sprayer out and replaced it with a piece of circular perspex cut with a hole saw and sealed with a big rubber washer from the dunny section at Bunnings. Whacked and old metal car tyre vale in the top and it was done.

Whenever the pouring pressure slows down you just hit the button and bingo faster beer. It's always consumed in one sitting and haven't had any issues yet.

cheers

richie


----------



## Plastic Man

richie

Any chance of a few pics of how you sealed the top when you get a spare min.

I pulled the pump out of mine but left the plastic tube in it. After stuffing around with a few ideas that didn't work, I ended up cutting the sides off a standard milk bottle top and siliconed it to teh bottom end of the plastic tube. Did the job but your method sounds a lot better.

I also have issues with sealing the point where the liquid comes out, which I haven't solved. It slowly leaks. Did you have any issues with this part. ??

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## richie

Plastic Man, 

I'll try and grab some pics of the top part tonight. I think that sosman may have done something similar with a turned piece of metal and a proper gas post but I'm not sure. 

Where the beer comes out, I think that mine was a piece of shitty plastic (that was cracked) that was screwed down and sealed with pressure on to an o-ring sort of thing. I may have replaced it with a brass barb. Once again, I'll grab a pic.

cheers

richie


----------



## Plastic Man

richie

cheers - much appreciated !!


----------



## tonydav

While you're taking pics, any chance of some pics of the soda stream adapters and so-on. I think this option might be a cheaper option than a reg and adapter etc as I've got at the moment.

tony


----------



## sosman

Sosman's one looks like this: 





http://brewiki.org/PartyKeg


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

Why bother?
Just pump it full of air as the unit is designed to do. If it oxidises before you can drink it, you need therapy.


----------



## richie

Why bother? Well to be honest I don't know. Maybe I just couldnt be farked lugging a pump around and pumping it up every now and again  call me lazy. I love to push buttons, drink beer and sit on my arse 

I s'pose in the end it just came down to because I can  I was bored (and it generates plenty of comments).

The pics of the bits are coming, later thisarvo hopefully.

cheers

richie


----------



## Boots

I'm thinking of the pressure bottle as i think I can get them cheap through work, and I have to agree wholeheartedly with Vlad.

I'm no handyman by any stretch of the imagination, so I couldn't imagine bothering to get the co2 connceted up. Use the device how it was inteded and use the attached hand pump to push the beer out.

<<however, if i was as talented as half of you guys I'd make it properly>>


----------



## tonydav

Any luck with the pics Richie???? 

I've just purchased an old soda stream and am looking forward to setting up the button like you've done.

tony


----------



## Doc

My 3 gal party keg came to the rescue yesterday afternoon.
My wife was off to a tupperware party at a mates place. The plan was the lads would look after the kids and we would have a bbq afterwards.
Anyho, I didn't have anything in bottles when I was getting ready to leave, so I grabbed a 3gal keg of Alt, put it in a 20 litre bucket with some ice bricks and grabbed the C02 bulb fitting and a picnic tap.
Long story short, the host had no beer, no one else bought any beer, and my 3 gal keg of Alt was a hit. It got drained and saved the party.
Converted a few guys to homebrew too I'm sure.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## deadly

The host had no beer?Do you think that was planned <_<


----------



## Doc

He did say something about what ever he bought, he knew it would be wrong. And that he knew I wouldn't turn up empty handed :lol:

Doc


----------



## tonydav

"Quality" friend I must say.

Following some assistance from Richie I've got my full party keg setup functional. Managed to pickup on old Sodastream from Ebay. (Bonus was when I opened it up it had an empty steel cylinder - since exchanged ). I destroyed the sodastream and now have a push button to charge setup. Works a charm and means I don't need to find a right-angle adapter, plus frees up a regulator. All fits great in the 38L Coleman cooler. Friends have been *very* impressed.

tony


----------



## deadly

What I want to know is just how necessary is the soda stream for these set ups?Back in the day of keg parties they were pumped with air and there wasnt a problem (that I can remember)bigger kegs too.


----------



## Doc

deadly said:


> What I want to know is just how necessary is the soda stream for these set ups?Back in the day of keg parties they were pumped with air and there wasnt a problem (that I can remember)bigger kegs too.
> [post="71808"][/post]​



Dispensing with air is fine if you are going to finish the keg pretty quick (within 1-2 days). Otherwise you want to use C02.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## tonydav

I use the CO2 cause I keep thinking I'll be bringing some home. S'pose that might happen one day.....


----------



## Batz

deadly said:


> What I want to know is just how necessary is the soda stream for these set ups?Back in the day of keg parties they were pumped with air and there wasnt a problem (that I can remember)bigger kegs too.
> [post="71808"][/post]​




You can buy little air pumps that fit too the gas post of your keg , just a few pumps now and then too serve the brew.
I have a friend sells them , I can't remember how much they were.

Batz


----------



## Jase

tonydav said:


> "Quality" friend I must say.
> 
> Following some assistance from Richie I've got my full party keg setup functional. Managed to pickup on old Sodastream from Ebay. (Bonus was when I opened it up it had an empty steel cylinder - since exchanged ). I destroyed the sodastream and now have a push button to charge setup.  Works a charm and means I don't need to find a right-angle adapter, plus frees up a regulator. All fits great in the 38L Coleman cooler. Friends have been *very* impressed.
> 
> tony
> [post="71775"][/post]​



Hi Tony,

Any pics of your completed setup??

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## tonydav

Batz, this is what I was looking for some months ago. Depending on their cost I think I'd still stick with the system I'm using assuming I was able to pick up a cheap sodastream and bottle. One on ebay at the moment: 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...item=4399559470.

Only takes about 1/2hrs work to set it up properly and then you've also got an emergency backup for the big cylinders.

tony


----------



## tonydav

Jase, I'll try to take some pics this arve when I get home. Pretty simple really (but effective).

tony


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> deadly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I want to know is just how necessary is the soda stream for these set ups?Back in the day of keg parties they were pumped with air and there wasnt a problem (that I can remember)bigger kegs too.
> [post="71808"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy little air pumps that fit too the gas post of your keg , just a few pumps now and then too serve the brew.
> I have a friend sells them , I can't remember how much they were.
> 
> Batz
> [post="71851"][/post]​
Click to expand...



I had a couple of people ask about these , price mainly

I emailed them and they are $48.60 each , postage would be around $5.00

Batz


----------



## Boots

I'm quite tempted to get one of these Batz, easier than carrying around a 5kg fire extinguisher. Can you post a link / details?

i.e. to they require an extra gas disconnect?

Cheers mate

Boots


----------



## Bilph

deadly said:


> What I want to know is just how necessary is the soda stream for these set ups?Back in the day of keg parties they were pumped with air and there wasnt a problem (that I can remember)bigger kegs too.
> [post="71808"][/post]​



Some feedback...
I tried going the el-cheapo route of buying a bog standard garden pressure sprayer (Bunnings 5l, $9.87) and trying its existing air pump for dispensing. 
I bottled a fairly standard Australian Pale Ale primed with around 7g/l cane sugar.
After a month in the pressure sprayer the build-up of pressure from the carbonating brew found it's way out through the pump assembly and slowly dribbled about a litre of brew over the shed floor.
The so-called "safety valve" provides more resistance than the pump assembly, rendering it useless as a safety valve.
I released all pressure and tried dispensing via the pump. The now flat brew dispenses surprisingly well, giving a nice creamy head reminiscent of an Irish Ale.
I will give the beast another try, next time without priming, and I'll use it for something like and English or Irish Ale.
In the meantime I'm going to try the balance of the current brew daily over the course of the next week or so to see how quickly the pumped air starts to affect the brew. I'll try to remember to let you know how it tastes.
Longer term I think I'll be modifying the sprayer for CO2.


----------



## Bilph

Well colour me surprised.
I've been pumping out a pint a night to see how quickly it goes off.
At day 3 there were solid hints that all was not well. By day 4 it's nearly undrinkable. Harsh sharpness and a hint of vinegar aroma.
I thought it would last around a week, but the general perception mentioned elsewhere here is spot on. If you're going to "air-pump" you'll need to drink it within 1-2 days.
Now to start the hunt for the CO2 bits...


----------



## Jye

markws said:


> As previously mentioned this is my set-up that I find works well - the 8mm neoprene holds the temp extremely well (4 hours) and 1.5 12g co2 cartridges easily pushes 10L of beer - simple, easy and effective.
> 
> However my firend said that welding the corny keg back together was not the easiest thing to do -
> [post="67616"][/post]​



Mark, did you buy or make the neoprene jacket? I have rung a few material suppliers and they don't stock neoprene. Has anyone been able to track some down?


----------



## markws

Hi Jye,

After ringing alot of places there is a guy in QLD who makes custom wetsuits. I believe this is the guy (listed below).

Custom Wetsuit design - QLD - 07 3257 4969

Basically it cost me around $90 for 2x 8mm neoprene jackets to be made - 1 is a full length and the other is basically 1/2 the size. Both are hemmed top and bottom with a full length zip down one size. 

The guy was really helpful and easy to work with in making the products.

He can prob sell you the neoprene but you also need to have a commerical sowing maching to handle the material thickness.

Definately one of the best pruchases I have made. 

Hope it helps.

Regards

Mark WS


----------



## Jye

Thanks Mark, the guy is in Newstead which is nice and central.

Is there anyone else that would like one made, I will give him a ring later to get a price for one or a few.

Jye


----------



## AndrewQLD

Jye said:


> Thanks Mark, the guy is in Newstead which is nice and central.
> 
> Is there anyone else that would like one made, I will give him a ring later to get a price for one or a few.
> 
> Jye
> [post="84112"][/post]​



Jye start a new thread and put bulk buy in the title with the description of the item, you will get a better response that way.

cheers
Andrew


----------



## Mothballs

Jye,
I looked at doing this last year before I got my miracle box. There is another wetsuit shop at jindalee/Mt ommanney near the home base centre that can make them up. From memory it was about the same money as previously mentioned. I also asked about just buying the neoprene material and they told me that if they have any excess offcuts they will sell it when available. 

Cheers
:beer: 
mothballs


----------



## Mothballs

Just found the address:

Dolphin/Reef wetsuits
60 Jijaws St
Sumner Park
Qld 4074
32791465

Cheers
Mothballs


----------



## Jye

Cheers Mothballs, will be giving them a call to.


----------



## BrissyBrew

3 gal party kegs on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Doc

Jye said:


> Thanks Mark, the guy is in Newstead which is nice and central.
> 
> Is there anyone else that would like one made, I will give him a ring later to get a price for one or a few.
> 
> Jye
> [post="84112"][/post]​



How did you go Jye ? Did you get a price for individual 3 gal and 5 gal wetsuit jackets ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc

Has anyone else found a source for them ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jye

Doc, I ended up getting lazy and just getting a foam camping mat and wrapping that around a few times, works for a few hours probably as long as a wetsuit jacket. Lately I have been thinking of making a jacket using the same stuff cooler bags are made of... anyone know where to get it?


----------



## roach

Jye said:


> Doc, I ended up getting lazy and just getting a foam camping mat and wrapping that around a few times, works for a few hours probably as long as a wetsuit jacket. Lately I have been thinking of making a jacket using the same stuff cooler bags are made of... anyone know where to get it?
> [post="109728"][/post]​


cheapest option for 3 gallon kegs is to put it in an esky. if i have a party keg for take away I use this option. 

5 gallon ones are a bit more difficult, but one way is a wheely bin(tho a bit bulky!).


----------



## Doc

Finally got my new cheap party kegs all assembled at the weekend.
Haven't pressure tested with liquid yet, but it all looks the business. 

Here are a couple of pics.

Beers,
Doc

Edit: Spelling.


----------



## jaytee

Right on Doc - *Make Your prescence Felt *! Love it ...


----------



## Doc

jaytee said:


> Right on Doc - *Make Your prescence Felt *! Love it ...
> [post="128237"][/post]​



Thought I'd stick a sticker on it so that I don't confuse it with the garden poison sparyer 
Go the Canes this weekend and the Lions in the NPC (although I'll have to support Nelson Bays as well).

Beers,
Doc


----------



## ant

Just finished putting this together on the weekend, and thought I'd share... It's a 120L esky, a couple of Micromatic taps on the front (cheers MAH), bunch of JG fittings, couple of JG flow restrictors, some barbed disconnects and a Sodastream bottle and reg. Only got 2 11L kegs at the moment, but room for a third...

Wasn't really wanting to use the JG line because of it's lack of flexibiity, but buggered if I could get a good seal with 5 or 6mm BEVA - particularly on the gas connections. Any experience/advice with using non-JG line with JG fittings?

Ant


----------



## tonydav

That is one serious bit of gear!! Makes my single keg setup look like a baby. For interest, does the 120L keg fit in your boot? If so, what car do you have? I can't get my single esky in without lying it over (and the subsequent ice spill) so it rides in the back between the kids (and stops them fighting I suppose).

tony


----------



## Justin

Nice one. I have a similar set up that I posted a while back, but single keg and my lid doesn't close unfortunately.

Have you had any problems with the sodastream bottle being on it's side? They are filled with liquid CO2 and aren't actually supposed to be used on their side because you will end up with liquid CO2 in the reg.

Ive always used mine vertically, has anyone actually had any problems with laying them on their side. I just know you shouldn't do it with a gas bottle so the same should apply but I've actually never tested it to see what the detrimental effects might be.

Any thoughts?

Cheers, Justin


----------



## ant

Tonydav - yep, it fits in the boot or in the back seat, but not much else, I must admit (old Range Rover, so full height in the back helps).

Justin - no probs *to date*, but you have me concerned now... the esky doesn't have the height for the Sodastream bottle with reg on top to stand up, but I could probably re-drill the brackets on a 45... maybe I'll just fit the 1L gas bottle instead; not too keen on replacing a brand new reg h34r:


----------



## MAH

Hi Ant

I've used the SS bottle on its side quite a bit and not had any trouble with the reg, but I suppose it's better to be safe than sorry. You could always mount it on the outside and drill a hole for the gas line, but I think it is much neater being all on the inside and stops people playing with the reg.

With beva tubing, you can use a JG bard. On one end it's barbed and on the other end, it's straight walled and this fits the JG QD parts perfectly. Only problem is that using a work around that has a barb sort of defeats the purpose of using JG in the first place. A load of people used these when Roach did a bulk buy on restrictors and they worked well, so it should be possible.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Justin

See if anyone else can pipe up with some opinion on it. I just have a feeling it's not good for your reg but then I think have also seen a few people use their bottles on their sides for ages without problems. A 45 degree tilt would aleviate the problem I would think.

I'd like to know what others thought about this though, it must have been covered before. This was just my thoughts, they could be unfounded.

Cheers, enjoy the portable keg system though. The mates love it when you appear with one of those


----------



## Ross

ant said:


> Wasn't really wanting to use the JG line because of it's lack of flexibiity, but buggered if I could get a good seal with 5 or 6mm BEVA - particularly on the gas connections. Any experience/advice with using non-JG line with JG fittings?



Ant, looks great, well done. With regards to the line, try CobraPlus, it's flexible & far superior to Beva. 

Cheers Ross...


----------



## ant

Ross said:


> Ant, looks great, well done. With regards to the line, try CobraPlus, it's flexible & far superior to Beva.
> 
> Cheers Ross...



Ah - I see that CobraPlus is a new addition to CraftBrewer; but it's listed as 5mm ID, whereas the JG line is listed as 6mm ID. If you can confirm that it seals with the JG fittings, then expect an order very shortly :lol:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Hey Ant, 

Can you tell me...what is the John Guest part number for those flow restrictors?  

PZ.


----------



## jeddog

ant

what a ripper!!!!!!
 
where ya score the 11lt keg?
how much?


jeddog


----------



## ant

Not that I'm wanting to promote anything in a non-retail thread, but I got the flow restrictors (~33 each) and the 11L kegs (135 each as is) from Beertech in WA. Not cheap, but it's done now. h34r:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Thanks man, but I'm not ordering from Beertech ever again h34r: 

Could you please tell me what part number they have on them? I have a John Guest distributor nearby, so should be able to get/order them in from there  

PZ.


----------



## Dan`

as for the SS bottles being on there side, it is a bad idea really. the bottles are only 1/2 filled at the factory to give headspace etc, so when its on the side you are pushing the limits of geting liquid into your reg. if that happened id assume you would go from 14psi on the low side, to instantly anywhere up to about 800psi bang goes your kegs/lines/reg/ who knows. very scary. 

to put it in perspective, roughly 1/2 litre of liquid co2 that comes in the soda stream bottle will decompress to over 240L at atmo pressure. so you can see easily how a couple of ML of liquid that may get through your reg will end up being a massive volume of gas in your system. 

redrill the holes and put the bottle on an angle. will keep the liquid co2 at the bottom of the bottle where its ment to be.


----------



## Ross

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Thanks man, but I'm not ordering from Beertech ever again h34r:
> 
> Could you please tell me what part number they have on them? I have a John Guest distributor nearby, so should be able to get/order them in from there
> 
> PZ.



fingerlicken - I'm a JG distributor & the flow regulators arn't a JG fitting - sorry.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Ross said:


> Fingerlickin_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, but I'm not ordering from Beertech ever again h34r:
> 
> Could you please tell me what part number they have on them? I have a John Guest distributor nearby, so should be able to get/order them in from there
> 
> PZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fingerlicken - I'm a JG distributor & the flow regulators arn't a JG fitting - sorry.
> 
> Cheers Ross
Click to expand...


Yeah, we figured out the error Ross, but all may not be lost  

PZ.


----------



## yardy

nice job ant,

got a rough guide as to total $$$ spent ?

cheers


----------



## ant

yardy said:


> nice job ant,
> 
> got a rough guide as to total $$$ spent ?
> 
> cheers


Deliberately hadn't done that... h34r: 

But looking at parts list:
Esky - $300 (RRP, but called in favours from friend with camping store contacts to get it for $150)
Kegs - $270 ($135 ea)
Reg - $70
SodaStream bottle - $30
Tap shanks - $140 ($70 ea)
JG fittings - $32
Disconnects - $48 ($12 ea)
Alumasc Flow Restrictors - $66 ($33 ea)
Beer line - $10

Total - $966 (paid $816)

Now THAT'S why I didn't add it up. That is truly excessive (Note that this doesn't take into account stuff I already had, this is just a total price list).

But now it's done, can't see why I'd ever need to change it, other than to realign the gas bottle. Except maybe add another tap/keg...


----------



## yardy

glad i asked :blink: 

one for the future, cheers.

yard


----------



## frogman

Got my party system all set up in time for the case swap.
Scored the insulated boxes from work.
Joined two together cutting the bottom out of one to form the lid.
Holds full size PM keg.
Collected the gel ice packs from work.
After first test run,
3 ice packs partilly frozen
4 still frozen solid.
Not bad after 36 hours.


----------



## razz

Hey Frogman, are those boxes made from corflute ? :blink:


----------



## frogman

razz said:


> Hey Frogman, are those boxes made from corflute ? :blink:



corflute lined, cardboard outer, injected foam insulation.

and free


----------



## hockadays

Hey frogman,

I'm looking at knocking up something similiar as well. Did you use the spray foam stuff, and if so where did you get it from how much and is it easy to use??

hockaday


----------



## frogman

hockadays said:


> Hey frogman,
> 
> I'm looking at knocking up something similiar as well. Did you use the spray foam stuff, and if so where did you get it from how much and is it easy to use??
> 
> hockaday



Boxes came from work already insulated.
Orthobioligical implant boxes.
Not sure as to what was in them or if I really want to know. :huh: 
I work in a hospital and these came out of the O.R.
Have been assured that they are 100% clean as all items inside are triple bagged in sterile conditions.

Cheers 
Frogman


----------



## glenos

> Orthobioligical implant boxes.


 Me thinks it be bones, or bone substitues.


----------



## frogman

glenos said:


> Me thinks it be bones, or bone substitues.



As I said I don't want to know  

Great boxes for the job and free.


----------



## glenos

Does anyone know where I can get a 9L keg from and what it is likely to cost me?

I know they are dearer then full size but turning up for drinks with 19L is a bit excessive.


----------



## Ross

glenos said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a 9L keg from and what it is likely to cost me?
> 
> I know they are dearer then full size but turning up for drinks with 19L is a bit excessive.



they are actually 12L. i believe Batz was trying to sell a couple, but they may have gone by now.

cheers Ross


----------



## head

Made up 2 quick setups for Christmas day. Used 2 50L garbage bins. Cut a hole in the lids so they sat snug over the 19L kegs, and added 2 bags of ice per bin. Not the most economical setup, especially for ice usage but worked a treat. Had the taps that went straight onto the out post. Scary part is one of the kegs was an "ace of spades" ginger ale, a tooheys old like beer with a ginger after taste. Keg didn't survive the day. All gone  Damn it tasted good


----------



## danbeer

How to make cheap 3L 'kegs'

http://home.swbell.net/bufkin/cheap_3_liter_kegs.htm


----------



## Pumpy

danbeer said:


> How to make cheap 3L 'kegs'
> 
> http://home.swbell.net/bufkin/cheap_3_liter_kegs.htm




That is a great link thanks Danbeer 

Pumpy


----------



## goatherder

I went to the local reject shop and splurged on 2 x 25 litre swing top tidy bins for the outrageous sum of 9 bucks each. They fit a corny with just enough room for a bag of ice. The couple of times I used them over xmas the beer was gone before the ice melted. I just hauled my C02 bottle along and used a picnic tap to serve.


----------



## afromaiko

Has anyone tried to use the CO2 inflators that have a screw regulator instead of the trigger to release the gas? I'm wondering if you can switch the gas fully off for disconnecting, and whether it really will keep the pressure constant on the smaller DIY party kegs.


----------



## Wortgames

I think you'll find that it isn't a pressure regulator - it is a flow rate controller.

It still relies on the user to decide when to stop 'inflating'.

And yes, you can disconnect them and conserve the remaining gas - but whether you can 'switch' them off without disconnecting is a different matter.


----------



## afromaiko

Wortgames said:


> I think you'll find that it isn't a pressure regulator - it is a flow rate controller.
> 
> It still relies on the user to decide when to stop 'inflating'.



That would make more sense, trouble is many sites are describing the feature as a regulator. I guess that should really be read as a 'flow regulator' rather than pressure then. In that case, the trigger models look more suitable.

Does anyone know of a good place to get them in Melbourne?

Thanks.


----------



## Wortgames

No, but let us know what you find out, I'm kind of interested myself.

It is possible that some of them actually do have a pressure reg built in, I've seen some that specifically say 'pressure regulator' like this but I reckon it's a safe bet that it is just a flow rate controller.


----------



## Thunderlips

afromaiko said:


> Has anyone tried to use the CO2 inflators that have a screw regulator instead of the trigger to release the gas? I'm wondering if you can switch the gas fully off for disconnecting, and whether it really will keep the pressure constant on the smaller DIY party kegs.


I've got one of those, though mine looks a little different.
Works fine, you just give the trigger a squirt when the pouring pressure starts to drop.
I got it on Ebay and I got the bulbs from Grain&Grape.


----------



## KoNG

i got both the bulbs and the innovations charger from G&G.
i agree they are just for dispensing pressure and the dial would not be for pressure regulation. So i would be thinking that the trigger would be an easier way of adding short bursts of CO2 instead of fiddling with a dial... i guess it's just personal preference


----------



## Bulmershe

I am currently making an insulated cooler bag for a 19L corny keg.
The lining and insulation is all finished and today I bought the material for the weatherproof outer cover plus heavy duty zip. Hopefully I have allowed enough room for the gel ice packs.

I'll post some pics when it is finished.


----------



## QldKev

Hey Ross, after a couple of years how is your mobile keg running ?

QldKev


----------



## afromaiko

Thunderlips said:


> I've got one of those, though mine looks a little different.
> Works fine, you just give the trigger a squirt when the pouring pressure starts to drop.
> I got it on Ebay and I got the bulbs from Grain&Grape.



If you don't mind me asking, how much did you get yours for? Were you just able to get the inflator by itself? The only ones I've seen come with the keg fitting which I don't really need I guess, unless there is some way to reliably attach these to those plastic pressure sprayer bottles.


----------



## Thunderlips

afromaiko said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much did you get yours for? Were you just able to get the inflator by itself? The only ones I've seen come with the keg fitting which I don't really need I guess, unless there is some way to reliably attach these to those plastic pressure sprayer bottles.


Hmm, it was a while ago so I can't really remember.
Here's one at Ebay, with the disconnect, for a buy now price of $45. Looks to be the same as mine.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Brand-New-Portable-...1QQcmdZViewItem
I got the inflator by itself and later on bought some bulbs from G&G.
G&G sell both the charger and bulbs but I can't check the price right now because their store seems to be down. I think they sell the charger for $29.95.
Hey Ross, could be another handy product for Craftbrewer.


----------



## afromaiko

I had a look at the eBay link, thanks. But I can't figure out how it connects. I assume the keg charger is exactly the same as the ones used to inflate a bike or car tyre and has a thread so it screws into the keg fitting and pushes the valve pin in? 

So does this keg fitting have a Schrader valve then like tyres do? I tried asking the seller a question but I think we got our wires crossed because I still don't understand. 

I intend to make a party keg setup using a metal Schrader valve fitting on the keg, so am interested to know if these chargers or the ones available from G & G etc will fit a tyre valve or whether I'd need to source one from a bike shop instead. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ross

Thunderlips said:


> G&G sell both the charger and bulbs but I can't check the price right now because their store seems to be down. I think they sell the charger for $29.95.
> Hey Ross, could be another handy product for Craftbrewer.



I've been put off by the pathetic amount of beer you can discharge for the cost. Took 6 bottles to despense a 12L party keg when I used one. Would rather go soda stream anytime.

Cheers Ross


----------



## razz

Thunderlips said:


> Hmm, it was a while ago so I can't really remember.
> Here's one at Ebay, with the disconnect, for a buy now price of $45. Looks to be the same as mine.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Brand-New-Portable-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> I got the inflator by itself and later on bought some bulbs from G&G.
> G&G sell both the charger and bulbs but I can't check the price right now because their store seems to be down. I think they sell the charger for $29.95.
> Hey Ross, could be another handy product for Craftbrewer.


CO2 injector assemblies are $49.95


----------



## KoNG

Ross: I'm yet to use mine, but from what i've heard that seems like alot of bulbs.! A mate told me he dispended his Corny with a little over 3 bulbs and they were the smaller 8g ones. So something is lining up there. I'll update after i've used mine.

Afro: as for the fitting it is a female MFL thread to screw onto the QD.
i'm 99% sure it is diff to the schrader thread. So a bike shop might be a preference. Although road bikes use presta, so make sure it is for a mountain bike if they make them.


----------



## Wortgames

Just as a point of reference, I tried to screw a QD onto my air compressor (which screws onto a 'car' valve, the same as a mountain bike).

It didn't fit, so there's a bit more to this than meets the eye. Maybe QDs are available with different threads, or maybe there's another adaptor involved in between?

edit: splengi (twice)


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

KoNG said:


> i'm 99% sure it is diff to the schrader thread. So a bike shop might be a preference. Although road bikes use presta, so make sure it is for a mountain bike if they make them.



Even then you have to be careful...I saw a kid at the skatepark just yesterday running presta valved tubes on his "street" MTB :huh: 

Best to simply say "schrader" or "car valve" as opposed to referencing bike type, just to be safe  

*edit* - Just thinking...there are ones for bikes that compress an o-ring around your valve stem to form the seal, usually with a lever (or more commonly with Co2, by twisting where it connects)...a presta-style one of these may work very well on a barbed QD...plus most come with exchangeable fittings for both valve types anyway :super:


----------



## sah

danbeer said:


> How to make cheap 3L 'kegs'
> 
> http://home.swbell.net/bufkin/cheap_3_liter_kegs.htm



Wow, I've just had a quick look at this and I'm impressed. Maybe there's a way to use the carbonator cap to similar effect? The bottle would have to be upside down for serving. Any ideas about gas delivery?

Or is it just as easy to fill up X number of bottles and serve using the tried and trusted pour method?

Scott


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Wortgames said:


> Just as a point of reference, I tried to screw a QD onto my air compressor (which screws onto a 'car' valve, the same as a mountain bike).
> 
> It didn't fit, so there's a bit more to this than meets the eye. Maybe QDs are available with different threads, or maybe there's another adaptor involved in between?
> 
> edit: splengi (twice)



As an "adaptor" I used a short (3inch) bit of beva gas line. Onto a nut and tail for a QD at one end, and fudged onto a mag wheel type car valve (schrader) at the other. Saves mucking about looking for fittings with the right thread.





It performed well in partnership with a sodastream connected to a schrader filler fitting, for my x-mas and new year party rig. Carted from Melb to port maquarie via stops in Myrtleford, Albury, Sydney, Newcastle, Foster... Toatal of 3 cornies dispensed plus various bottles. Its not pretty, but with a few bags of ice, it did the job!!





many drunk people created. mission accomplished :beer:


----------



## Thunderlips

afromaiko said:


> I had a look at the eBay link, thanks. But I can't figure out how it connects. I assume the keg charger is exactly the same as the ones used to inflate a bike or car tyre and has a thread so it screws into the keg fitting and pushes the valve pin in?


The grey gas disconnect screws right onto it.
Ross is correct though, you seem to need a few to empty a 12L keg. Don't even bother using them on a 18-20L keg.


----------



## KillerRx4

I bought 1 of those innovative trigger thingos from BD when I ordered kegs from US. It was alot cheaper than ive seen them here for & also got a bulk box 50? bulbs. I think theyre 12g.

Ive only used it once but on my 3gal keg filled with carbonated beer & already at dispensing pressure I used less than 1 bulb to empty the keg. Id say I dispensed atleast 1/4 of it before I even needed to put the co2 charger on.

That said. I also have a sodastream setup which although more bulky is probably cheaper in the long run with the price of the co2 bulbs available in AUS.


----------



## Finite

Looks the goods! Whats the trigger you use to dispence the gas thereThirsty boy? Do you prime ior force carb? Do you use a reg?

Cheers,
Blake


----------



## KoNG

KillerRx4 said:


> Ive only used it once but on my 3gal keg filled with carbonated beer & already at dispensing pressure I used less than 1 bulb to empty the keg. Id say I dispensed atleast 1/4 of it before I even needed to put the co2 charger on.



That sounds spot on for the figures i'd heard too.
one thing that could be making a difference is people using beer line to a tap maybe..? could require more co2 usage.?
the figures i have been told (approx 24g - 30g for a corny) were used with a tap straight off the QD.


----------



## Wortgames

KoNG said:


> That sounds spot on for the figures i'd heard too.
> one thing that could be making a difference is people using beer line to a tap maybe..? could require more co2 usage.?
> the figures i have been told (approx 24g - 30g for a corny) were used with a tap straight off the QD.



According to my googlemath, 12g of CO2 will expand to 6 litres of vapour at 15C. So to dispense an 18L keg AND maintain 2 volumes of carbonation would take 6 bulbs (72g).

Obviously, a longer serving line would require more pressure behind it (eg a constant 2 volumes worth), whereas a tap directly on the post would need very little pressure - theoretically the beer would actually propel itself out until the keg reached 1 volume of co2.


----------



## KillerRx4

Ahh yeah I should have mentioned I also got the tap thats attached directly to the Beer QD :lol:


----------



## Ross

Wortgames said:


> According to my googlemath, 12g of CO2 will expand to 6 litres of vapour at 15C. So to dispense an 18L keg AND maintain 2 volumes of carbonation would take 6 bulbs (72g).
> 
> Obviously, a longer serving line would require more pressure behind it (eg a constant 2 volumes worth), whereas a tap directly on the post would need very little pressure - theoretically the beer would actually propel itself out until the keg reached 1 volume of co2.



Maybe it just took over 3 bulbs to dispense my 12L keg & my mind just remembers it as needing 6 for a full keg - either way, it's a lot of bottles & they wern't that cheap when first on the market when I used them. Maybe better value today though? 
4 to 5 18L kegs dispensed with one $9 bottle of Sodastream works for me though.

cheers Ross


----------



## Wortgames

Ross said:


> Maybe it just took over 3 bulbs to dispense my 12L keg & my mind just remembers it as needing 6 for a full keg - either way, it's a lot of bottles & they wern't that cheap when first on the market when I used them. Maybe better value today though?
> 4 to 5 18L kegs dispensed with one $9 bottle of Sodastream works for me though.
> 
> cheers Ross




Well, it's only a 'theoretical' 6 bulbs - that doesn't take into account any losses etc, so it could quite easily be more than that in the real world. I agree, sparklet bulbs would be a tedious way to do it for all but the smallest, most temporary setup. They also seem quite expensive here, you don't see them around all that much.

In the UK, they passed a law in the 70s that said that everyone had to own a soda syphon as seen on James Bond. If you didn't comply they confiscated your fondue set. Also, homebrewers often use plastic pressure barrels which use a 'CO2 injector' to replace the beer served, and they use sparklet bulbs. They are pretty common in the States too, they use them in air guns etc as well apparently.

So in the UK and US you can find them in just about every supermarket and they work out to be a few pennies each. Here they are harder to find and more expensive. For what it's worth, I've got my tentacles out and I'm trying to put together a compact reg setup that will take SodaStream AND paintball cylinders interchangeably. I reckon that would be a cool thing.

I'll let you know how I go of course.


----------



## KoNG

i think the beer line might be the difference...

wortgames.. what is the difference in googlemath, when its at 8*C instead of 15*C...?


----------



## Wortgames

KoNG said:


> wortgames.. what is the difference in googlemath, when its at 8*C instead of 15*C...?


I'd say the difference would be negligible.

The boiling (and freezing) point of CO2 is -78C. Co2 only exists as a liquid when it is under high pressure, normally it sublimates (passes directly between a solid and a gas). The page I was using (here) simply specified 15C - presumably as a nice round 'normal' room temperature, as there is no doubt enough expansion of the gas between -78C and 15C to make a noticable difference. I don't think there'd be much difference between 8C and 15C to be honest.

_(edit: link doesn't load properly in FireFox - just copy and paste the resulting URL back into the window and hit enter, that seems to do it)._


----------



## KoNG

Wortgames said:


> I'd say the difference would be negligible.



i guess i'm just hoping that it doesnt take 6 bulbs..! :blink: 
not that i'll be dispensing a corny with it that often... i hope

but it still doesnt explain why 2 people (my mate and KillerRx4) in practise, not googlemath, have used only 2-3 bulbs with a tap connected straight to the QD.. to dispense an 18L corny.

anyways, i'm getting off topic a little... i agree a soda stream set up would be optimal, no matter how many bulbs it takes. i guess it comes down to what equipment you want to cart with your setup.

i'll be using my charger to dispense 2 x 4 litre taylors mini kegs...  :super:


----------



## KillerRx4

Another thing I probably should have mentioned & would make all the difference.

My 3Gal keg was dispensed in a matter of 4-5 hours & was not being refrigerated at the time. So there would be no time for Co2 to be absorbed as well as the slight increase in temp would have increased keg pressure id imagine.


----------



## Wortgames

_i guess i'm just hoping that it doesnt take 6 bulbs..!_

Well in theory it would take more at colder temps - as the volume of gas per bulb would be less... :huh: 

_but it still doesnt explain why 2 people (my mate and KillerRx4) in practise, not googlemath, have used only 2-3 bulbs with a tap connected straight to the QD.. to dispense an 18L corny._

I think it does - basically, every time you draw a beer, and you don't have a 'fully' pressurised keg, then a bit of gas is leaving the beer to help pressurise the headspace. So if you're not replacing the volumes of CO2 you are drinking with the exact same amount, your beer is slowly losing a little bit of carbonation in the process - but probably not as much as you'd notice over a day or so. Basically, you'd only need the (6, 9, whatever) bulbs if you wanted to maintain a fully balanced system to the end of the keg - which would be totally unnecessary 'in the field'. All you really need is to maintain some positive pressure in the keg so you can get the beer out, which is what you're doing.

I think if you did what you were doing, but over say a 2-week period instead, your beer would get a bit flat.

_*thou shalt not question the googlemath...*_ h34r:


----------



## afromaiko

Thirsty Boy said:


> It performed well in partnership with a sodastream connected to a schrader filler fitting, for my x-mas and new year party rig. Carted from Melb to port maquarie via stops in Myrtleford, Albury, Sydney, Newcastle, Foster... Toatal of 3 cornies dispensed plus various bottles. Its not pretty, but with a few bags of ice, it did the job!!



Nice setup there Thirsty Boy! That looks like one of the older Soda Streams, is that running the newer style bottles (Alco2jet aluminium)? 

I have an old one like that and with a gas bottle kicking around somewhere in the garage - is it still possible to swap them over at KMart etc? Will they give me back the same old type of bottle or a newer one? 

Any issues at all with using the Alco2Jet bottles in the old Soda Stream machine, are they the same fitting, cylinder size etc?

This looks like it might be a better option than those soda bulbs!

Thanks!


----------



## Ross

afromaiko said:


> I have an old one like that and with a gas bottle kicking around somewhere in the garage - is it still possible to swap them over at KMart etc? Will they give me back the same old type of bottle or a newer one?
> 
> Thanks!



Big W are the only guys who officially still replace the old style bottles with new.

Cheers Ross


----------



## afromaiko

Ross said:


> Big W are the only guys who officially still replace the old style bottles with new.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Will they just charge me the refill price still or do I need to pay the full price?

I assume the new bottles work fine with the older models then since they swap over?

Thanks!


----------



## Thirsty Boy

afromaiko said:


> Will they just charge me the refill price still or do I need to pay the full price?
> 
> I assume the new bottles work fine with the older models then since they swap over?
> 
> Thanks!



They will (should) just swap it over for a new one at the re-fill price. The new 40litre cylinders screw straight into the old machine. Or if you are feeling like taking advantage of a big corporation, just go to Kmart and ask for a cylinder at the service desk. Usually its an inexperienced youngster that just scans the bottle and computer says $9.00 bucks, youngster is quite often unaware that thet are supposed to ask for the return of your empty cylinder B) 

I bought an old Soda Stream unit off e-bay for $12.00 swapped out the cylinder at BigW then accumulated 2 more cylinders just to make sure I would never run out. They are mainly for driving my 6litre garden sprayer party keg, but dispensed 3 (already carbonated from my main C02 rig) cornies from 1 SS cylinder over xmas; and its still not empty. 

Over a few weeks of travelling though, it was a bit of a pain to maintain the kegs at the corrrect carbonation levels. I kept having to take pressure readings (car tyre pressure gauge) and ensure that the kegs were at 10-12 psi inthe morning. If they weren't, it was squirt, shake wait, re-measure till they leveled out. For one night events though... easy as.

I also use it to force carb single PET bottles with a carbonator cap. You just need to be careful because the soda stream and I assume the sparklets, give an unmeasured unregulated squuirt of C02, and if there isn't much headspace, the pressure gets really high really fast. I plan to update the party keg to run with a regulated SS cylinder, but ATM Ross doesn't seem to have any of those nice adaptors with the shut off valve. And thats what I want... Ross??

Thirsty


----------



## Doogiechap

FWIW In WA, Southlakes Coles was happy to swap my $4.50 Salvo's aquired Sodastream Steel Cylinder for an Ally one with no probs  .


----------



## afromaiko

Anyone know a good place in Melbourne to get the metal tyre valves? I tried Supercheap and Repco on Sunday, but haven't had a chance to try an actual tyre shop yet.


----------



## Jye

afromaiko said:


> Anyone know a good place in Melbourne to get the metal tyre valves? I tried Supercheap and Repco on Sunday, but haven't had a chance to try an actual tyre shop yet.



I made some carbonation caps last week and pick up the valves from Autobarn.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

I'd give Autobarn a ring before you go down there, I went to 2 different ones in Melb and they didn't have the mag wheel type of valves. I got mine from a tyre place on bridge road richmond... or swan st I forget which.

If you can get stainless or brass ones, I say do, because the chrome on the ones I am using for carbonator cap is starting to corrode.

Thirsty


----------



## afromaiko

Autobarn around here didn't have them either.

I found someone on eBay UK selling stainless ones, work out to be AU$5.00 each, does that seem ok? How much are the chrome ones locally? 

Stainless tyre valves on eBay

I'm waiting to hear back how much postage will be.

Edit: Also have another question for those using gutted Soda Streams to give a squirt of gas. My one here has a n old dried up and cracked washer so I'm going to replace it with a new one. Looks like a tap washer may work?

Apart from the valve pin in the bottle, is there meant to be any other return spring to push the lever & attached push pin back up again? Is that main washer between the lever screw fitting and the gas bottle the only washer/seal? 

What stops the has escaping up around the lever pin and out under the lever?


----------



## Thirsty Boy

afromaiko said:


> Autobarn around here didn't have them either.
> 
> I found someone on eBay UK selling stainless ones, work out to be AU$5.00 each, does that seem ok? How much are the chrome ones locally?



Well I got one given to me for free (the guy in the shop only had one inthe draw) and paid $5.00 for the others at the place on Bridge Road (or swan st). They are chrome on copper (I think) for the main valve body so no corrosion there, just the chrome wearing off to expose some copper. No biggie, but the nuts & washers are just chromed steel and they are rusting.

If stainless is the same price plus a little shipping. I say GO.

Thirsty


----------



## afromaiko

Thirsty Boy said:


> Well I got one given to me for free (the guy in the shop only had one inthe draw) and paid $5.00 for the others at the place on Bridge Road (or swan st). They are chrome on copper (I think) for the main valve body so no corrosion there, just the chrome wearing off to expose some copper. No biggie, but the nuts & washers are just chromed steel and they are rusting.
> 
> If stainless is the same price plus a little shipping. I say GO.
> 
> Thirsty



I heard back from the seller, including shipping it makes the cost of each valve $7.80 and you get 4 in the set.

Also, I can confirm that 12mm rubber tap washers are a perfect replacement for worn out Soda Stream ones.


----------



## KoNG

just thought i'd reply regarding the previous convo on the CO2 chargers



Ross said:


> I've been put off by the pathetic amount of beer you can discharge for the cost. Took 6 bottles to despense a 12L party keg when I used one. Would rather go soda stream anytime.
> 
> Cheers Ross






KoNG said:


> Ross: I'm yet to use mine, but from what i've heard that seems like alot of bulbs.! A mate told me he dispended his Corny with a little over 3 bulbs and they were the smaller 8g ones. So something is lining up there. I'll update after i've used mine.






Wortgames said:


> According to my googlemath, 12g of CO2 will expand to 6 litres of vapour at 15C. So to dispense an 18L keg AND maintain 2 volumes of carbonation would take 6 bulbs (72g).
> 
> Obviously, a longer serving line would require more pressure behind it (eg a constant 2 volumes worth), whereas a tap directly on the post would need very little pressure - theoretically the beer would actually propel itself out until the keg reached 1 volume of co2.





i used mine for the first time on the weekend, to dispense 18 litres from the corny (naturaly primed).
time wise i think the keg was polished off in 5-6 hours... and it took 'just' over two 12g bulbs.
that was also with the tap straight from the QD.
Anyways thats all, just thought i'd help the poor old charger back out of the dispensing rubbish heap :lol: 

KoNG


----------



## crozdog

Guys,

I just found this link which I don't recall seeing here before. I thought you'd be interested in this approach & the detailed drawings / instructions.

Crozdog


----------



## afromaiko

Righto, I've gathered all the bits & pieces now, roughly assembled it all with the pressure sprayer and tested with some water in there.

Regarding the beer out hose, is there a certain length I should be aiming for to minimise foaming? I think I heard with normal keg setups it shouldn't be shorter that 3 feet, is that correct?

Also, Aldi has 8L pressure sprayers for sale this Thurs for about $13.

Thanks.


----------



## KoNG

crozdog said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just found this link which I don't recall seeing here before. I thought you'd be interested in this approach & the detailed drawings / instructions.
> 
> Crozdog



great link. i like the look of that rubbermaid mini cooler.! search begins.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

This is interesting.party kegs


----------



## mika

Bulk buy !


----------



## lucas

Thirsty Boy said:


> As an "adaptor" I used a short (3inch) bit of beva gas line. Onto a nut and tail for a QD at one end, and fudged onto a mag wheel type car valve (schrader) at the other. Saves mucking about looking for fittings with the right thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It performed well in partnership with a sodastream connected to a schrader filler fitting, for my x-mas and new year party rig. Carted from Melb to port maquarie via stops in Myrtleford, Albury, Sydney, Newcastle, Foster... Toatal of 3 cornies dispensed plus various bottles. Its not pretty, but with a few bags of ice, it did the job!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many drunk people created. mission accomplished :beer:


Thanks for the photos thirsty, I guess I missed this the first time around. I picked up an old soda streamer for $5 at a garage sale but it's sat in the cupboard unused because I didnt have one of those nuts to screw my regulator on. Now that I've seen the way you're doing it I pulled mine out and ripped it apart. just need to pick up some sort of tubing to join the dispenser to a qd and I'll have party gas! A reg just seems like overkill for a one night shindig


----------



## Jye

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> This is interesting.party kegs



They look pretty good and convenient, its easy enough to brew an extra 4L. From what I have read the regulator is fully adjustable but once you have attached the tap to the keg you cant remove it with out degassing... not a huge problem if your taking it to a party.

I like the look of this one better.


----------



## barls

mika_lika said:


> Bulk buy !


im in any other interest


----------



## Jye

barls said:


> im in any other interest



Maybe... but would much prefer someone to come up with a unit like in the pic above but that screwed onto a PET bottle, like a 3L coke bottle.


----------



## glenos

mika_lika said:


> Bulk buy !



I'd be in. I've been thinking about buying a tap for one of these for ages and then buying some DAB mini kegs


----------



## geoffi

I've just set up a couple of party kegs with $9 plastic pressure sprayers from Bunnings. These are sold as 5L, but I think you can actually get about 6L into them.

I used rubber tyre valves, as I couldn't find SS. Anyway, as they will not come in contact with the beer I can't see there's a problem as far as contamination goes. The only issue I can see is that the rubber valves rely on little flanges to keep them in place on the keg wall. Without sufficient outward pressure I can see the possibility of forcing the valve back into the keg if you're not careful. On balance I'd say metal valves with washers would be better, if you can find them.

I took about 1cm or so off the dip tube to keep it out of the yeast. The sprayer has moulded feet so the yeast settles nicely in there.

The only fitting I've changed is the hose and tap. The hose that comes with the sprayer emits a foul chemical stench, definitely not 'food grade'! I got a couple of Bronco taps from Ross at craftbrewer, the ones with the black hoses already fitted ($15). This is quite a thick hose, but with a bit of a squeeze it fits beautifully and tightly onto the sprayer.

I left the pump handles on for the moment, as they seem useful for tightening and loosening the lid as well as making it easy to carry the whole thing. The relief valves I left as is.

My gas source is a very ancient but functioning Soda Stream unit. I squeezed some vinyl tube onto the outlet (I needed to hacksaw some of the plastic casing off to get to the outlet) and fixed a Schraeder inflator valve on the other end.

About 10 days ago I filled one keg with primed American amber ale. Today I tried my first glass. Slightly undercarbonated, no surpise considering the cold nights, but the whole setup worked like a dream. I'm planning to make a couple more. 

BBQ coming up on the weekend, so this rig will get a good workout. It may be Claytons kegging, but it sure beats bottling!


----------



## therook

Weres the Pics Geoff????

rook


----------



## afromaiko

Geoffi said:


> I left the pump handles on for the moment, as they seem useful for tightening and loosening the lid as well as making it easy to carry the whole thing. The relief valves I left as is.



Since you are leaving the pump in there, did you clean out the pump mechanism first? I removed mine, but when I disassembled it I noticed that inside it is packed with grease. Tasty!


----------



## Andyd

Jye said:


> They look pretty good and convenient, its easy enough to brew an extra 4L. From what I have read the regulator is fully adjustable but once you have attached the tap to the keg you cant remove it with out degassing... not a huge problem if your taking it to a party.
> 
> I like the look of this one better.




I've just bought a similar device to the above called a "Beer King". Grabbed it off ebay for $30 AUD shipped here. The guy I bought it from has a few as I understand, but the recent changes to USPS services will probably impact the final price now.

They're great, and so easy to handle. Well worth while IMHO.


----------



## winkle

Andyd said:


> I've just bought a similar device to the above called a "Beer King". Grabbed it off ebay for $30 AUD shipped here. The guy I bought it from has a few as I understand, but the recent changes to USPS services will probably impact the final price now.
> 
> They're great, and so easy to handle. Well worth while IMHO.



I've got the Beer King plastic version but managed to lose the spear :angry: Worked ok until the 5 litre kegs started to lose the protective coating (within 2 years) and rust. If I wanted rusty beers I'd drink VB


----------



## geoffi

afromaiko said:


> Since you are leaving the pump in there, did you clean out the pump mechanism first? I removed mine, but when I disassembled it I noticed that inside it is packed with grease. Tasty!



I did take it apart and cleaned it thoroughly. There was a little grease in there, but it wasn't too bad.




> Weres the Pics Geoff????
> 
> rook



I haven't taken any pics, but you can see almost exactly the same setup with lots of how-to on the ozcraftbrewer.org site:

http://oz.craftbrewer.org/Library/Gear/GSa...CheapKegs.shtml


----------



## geoffi

Just made another one of these using an 8L sprayer ($15 from Bummings), the Craftbrewer Bronco tap/hose, and a metal valve (bought from Jax Tyres at Warilla for $4.) The valve was tricky to fit, due to the narrow opening at the top, but it can be done. Pix later. The 5L version I made has proved a big hit. Pours beautifully with the occasional squirt from the Soda Stream.


----------



## Ross

Geoffi said:


> Just made another one of these using an 8L sprayer ($15 from Bummings), the Craftbrewer Bronco tap/hose, and a metal valve (bought from Jax Tyres at Warilla for $4.) The valve was tricky to fit, due to the narrow opening at the top, but it can be done. Pix later. The 5L version I made has proved a big hit. Pours beautifully with the occasional squirt from the Soda Stream.



I look forward the pics Geoffi, sounds like a very good value system....

cheers Ross


----------



## geoffi

OK.

Pic time.

Here's the 8L (with SS valve) and 5L version (with the black rubber valve). Note that the tide is getting low on the 5L!





A closeup of the top of the 8L.





Here's the Soda Stream unit with the hose and Schraeder inflator.





Here are the two valves, with the SS valve nuts and washer.





Fitting the SS valve was tricky, as the nuts are on the inside and I can only get two fingers inside the opening. (Ooh, err, Carry On Up the Brewery) In the end I found I could get a socket in there and hold it with enough pressure to let me tighten from the outside using the valve cap. It took a few goes before I could get it tight enough to eliminate leaks, but I got there and I think it's a better setup that the rubber valves.

I drilled a 12mm hole for the SS valve, and 14mm for the rubber valve (countersunk a few mm as well.)

So there you have it. It's cheap, it's dirty, but it works. The most expensive items are the taps and hoses. You might get away with using the tap/gun that comes with the sprayer, but replacing the hose with some beer line or similar is an absolute must.

How much pressure these things can really take, I don't know. Certainly enough for a respectable ale. A Weizen or a pils, I don't know. The plastic itself is very thick, so I think the fittings and connections are the potential trouble spots. There is a relief valve, so I might do some tests and see what PSI it takes for that to kick in.


----------



## boingk

Hey - nice work with the pressurised sprayer! Great!

At the moment I've got a 5L demijohn - I carbonate it up with 30~35g of dextrose, and bust it out at a party every now and then. I just use the swing-top for pouring, and it seems to go down well with everyone. The dextrose priming is a must, and so is secondarying the brew that goes into the demi, otherwise you end up with too much sediment. Funnily enough, I've found a toucan of coles farmland draught [using stock yeast] has the least sediment of anything yet. You can see through the layer of it!!!

[PS: I carbonate the demi in a collapsible esky in case of any 'pressurising mishap']

EDIT: Geoffi - you may want to find something like this for your pressure sprayers brews: eBay Link


----------



## geoffi

boingk said:


> EDIT: Geoffi - you may want to find something like this for your pressure sprayers brews: eBay Link



I have been planning to get one of these inflators. Much better idea for parties etc than lugging around a Soda Stream.

The SS does win on the economy front for day-to-day use, though. The CO2 works out way cheaper than the inflator bulbs.


----------



## geoffi

I should add that the handles on those sprayers can easily be removed. I just left them on to make it easier to carry, although they come with a black carrying strap that works fine. Without the handles they would fit better into a fridge, esky or whatever.


----------



## afromaiko

I ended up cutting a disc out of an old fermenter lid and using that to block up the hole that was left when I removed the pump handle & mechanism. The existing rubber ring/washer seals fine and it was an easy task to fit a stainless steel valve in the centre of the removable disk. 

I also cut another small disk and used that to block up the pressure release valve hole so I wouldn't accidentally spill or spray beer everywhere. Kept the dip tube, but trimmed a little off the bottom. Used one of those plastic picnic (brumby?) taps that others are using with about three feet of beva hose. 

With the soda stream unit I needed to replace the rubber washer on the fitment, and found that a tap washer fits perfectly. I've removed the fitment from the soda stream case and had that just screwed onto the gas bottle making it a bit more compact. But, eventually the plastic where the lever/button pivots goes through broke so I ground back all the unnecessary plastic to make it smaller again, and fitted a press button to the top of the soda stream pressure release pin. For gas used same beva hose again with screw type hose clamps on each end with a Super Cheap inflater connection for a couple of bucks.

Actually, I found the support that usually sits inside the soda stream machine and holds the bottom of the drink bottle up made an excellent big press button once I drilled a small hole in the bottom so it would sit on the release pin properly.

If anyone is looking for stainless valves there is a guy in the UK called Canmec who sells stainless valves on eBay in sets of 4 for AUD$20 and shipping was reasonably priced and quick. I know I could have gone hunting around town for them, and hear that places that specialise in 4WD tyres are most likely to have them, but all I had to do was sit in my chair and click a few buttons.


----------



## geoffi

afromaiko said:


> I ended up cutting a disc out of an old fermenter lid and using that to block up the hole that was left when I removed the pump handle & mechanism. The existing rubber ring/washer seals fine and it was an easy task to fit a stainless steel valve in the centre of the removable disk.
> 
> I also cut another small disk and used that to block up the pressure release valve hole so I wouldn't accidentally spill or spray beer everywhere. Kept the dip tube, but trimmed a little off the bottom. Used one of those plastic picnic (brumby?) taps that others are using with about three feet of beva hose.
> 
> With the soda stream unit I needed to replace the rubber washer on the fitment, and found that a tap washer fits perfectly. I've removed the fitment from the soda stream case and had that just screwed onto the gas bottle making it a bit more compact. But, eventually the plastic where the lever/button pivots goes through broke so I ground back all the unnecessary plastic to make it smaller again, and fitted a press button to the top of the soda stream pressure release pin. For gas used same beva hose again with screw type hose clamps on each end with a Super Cheap inflater connection for a couple of bucks.
> 
> Actually, I found the support that usually sits inside the soda stream machine and holds the bottom of the drink bottle up made an excellent big press button once I drilled a small hole in the bottom so it would sit on the release pin properly.
> 
> If anyone is looking for stainless valves there is a guy in the UK called Canmec who sells stainless valves on eBay in sets of 4 for AUD$20 and shipping was reasonably priced and quick. I know I could have gone hunting around town for them, and hear that places that specialise in 4WD tyres are most likely to have them, but all I had to do was sit in my chair and click a few buttons.



More good ideas to explore. Getting rid of the pump mechanism altogether will also increase the capacity of the keg a little.

I found the stainless steel valves at Jax Tyres (Warilla) for $4 a pop.


----------



## TidalPete

afromaiko said:


> I ended up cutting a disc out of an old fermenter lid and using that to block up the hole that was left when I removed the pump handle & mechanism. The existing rubber ring/washer seals fine and it was an easy task to fit a stainless steel valve in the centre of the removable disk.
> 
> I also cut another small disk and used that to block up the pressure release valve hole so I wouldn't accidentally spill or spray beer everywhere. Kept the dip tube, but trimmed a little off the bottom. Used one of those plastic picnic (brumby?) taps that others are using with about three feet of beva hose.
> 
> With the soda stream unit I needed to replace the rubber washer on the fitment, and found that a tap washer fits perfectly. I've removed the fitment from the soda stream case and had that just screwed onto the gas bottle making it a bit more compact. But, eventually the plastic where the lever/button pivots goes through broke so I ground back all the unnecessary plastic to make it smaller again, and fitted a press button to the top of the soda stream pressure release pin. For gas used same beva hose again with screw type hose clamps on each end with a Super Cheap inflater connection for a couple of bucks.
> 
> Actually, I found the support that usually sits inside the soda stream machine and holds the bottom of the drink bottle up made an excellent big press button once I drilled a small hole in the bottom so it would sit on the release pin properly.
> 
> If anyone is looking for stainless valves there is a guy in the UK called Canmec who sells stainless valves on eBay in sets of 4 for AUD$20 and shipping was reasonably priced and quick. I know I could have gone hunting around town for them, and hear that places that specialise in 4WD tyres are most likely to have them, but all I had to do was sit in my chair and click a few buttons.



Not too sure how you sealed the hole left after the pump handle was removed afromaiko? 
Are you modifying an "Aqua" brand sprayer from Bunnings?
Different makes may need different solutions.
Can you post pics of what you've done?

:beer:


----------



## geoffi

TidalPete said:


> Not too sure how you sealed the hole left after the pump handle was removed afromaiko?
> Are you modifying an "Aqua" brand sprayer from Bunnings?
> Different makes may need different solutions.
> Can you post pics of what you've done?
> 
> :beer:




My understanding is that he's cut a disk that fits inside the screwtop to cover the hole left by the pump mechanism. The O ring, removed from the pump, sits on the rim of the openings, and the downward pressure from the disk as you screw the top tight makes the seal. It makes sense to me. I'll give it a go.


----------



## TidalPete

> Not too sure how you sealed the hole left after the pump handle was removed afromaiko?
> Are you modifying an "Aqua" brand sprayer from Bunnings?
> Different makes may need different solutions.





Geoffi said:


> My understanding is that he's cut a disk that fits inside the screwtop to cover the hole left by the pump mechanism. The O ring, removed from the pump, sits on the rim of the openings, and the downward pressure from the disk as you screw the top tight makes the seal. It makes sense to me. I'll give it a go.



Ahh, it is a Bunnings cheapie sprayer then Geoffi?
My sprayer is an Yates 6 litre which has an *internal* thread as opposed to your *external * thread.
I need a bigger sprayer anyway so it's off to Bunnings this week. Many thanks.

:beer:


----------



## als_world

Geoffi, there's no need to take that whole s/stream getup around with you, just pull it apart and use the cylinder coupling and valve. Add some gas tube to this and your disconnect or valve of choice. I use this setup on my portakeg. A squirt of gas when the pour starts to get a bit slow is all it needs.

If you don't want to demolish your "production" s/stream, pick up a cheapie from ebay or garage sale.

Cheers,

Alan.


----------



## TidalPete

als_world said:


> Geoffi, there's no need to take that whole s/stream getup around with you, just pull it apart and use the cylinder coupling and valve. Add some gas tube to this and your disconnect or valve of choice. I use this setup on my portakeg. A squirt of gas when the pour starts to get a bit slow is all it needs.
> 
> If you don't want to demolish your "production" s/stream, pick up a cheapie from ebay or garage sale.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alan.



If anyone in Brissy or the Coast has an old working Sodastream cylinder coupling & valve (as in Als_World's Post 223) they don't need any more can they please PM me.  

:beer:


----------



## jimmylt

I don't know if this old news or not, but i stumbled across this site that sells cheap co2 bulbs:

http://www.sc3.com.au/cart/index.php?cat=3625


Might be handy for some party kegs.


----------



## Doogiechap

Jimmy that link dosen't seem to be working for me. Anyone else having probs ?
Or is it just me and my Mac :unsure: 
Cheers
Doug


----------



## KoNG

Jimmylt..
for some reason i cant open that website..!?!??

can you give me a quick run down on price.
so far the best i have found was finewhip, once i factored in postage it worked out to be around 60c for each 8g bulb, which for me is nearly enough to dispense one of my 4 litre mini kegs. 
would be interested in a checking other options.

edit: sorry doogiechap, didnt see your post.
i just worked out that the link is just for the "shopping cart" provided by an external source

can we have the original website before you go to your shopping cart Jimmy.?


----------



## jimmylt

sorry guys, yeah i did copy the shopping cart instead of the home page. try this: 

http://www.finewhip.com.au/index.htm

It is the finewhip site Kong was talking about.


----------



## KoNG

Thats the one, i grabbed 100 of the Mosa chargers for $50 puls P&H.


----------



## geoffi

KoNG said:


> Thats the one, i grabbed 100 of the Mosa chargers for $50 puls P&H.




What are you using to dispense the CO2?


----------



## jimmylt

Geoffi said:


> What are you using to dispense the CO2?



http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Brand-New-Portable-...1QQcmdZViewItem

One of these Geoffi. I believe they also use them to inflate bike tyres to save carrying a pump, so a bike shop may also stock them.

Is that what you use KoNG?


----------



## oldbugman

I'd have to go take some measurements but I think you run into some trouble of size.

I think it was the 12g bulbs that you really want to be putting into that co2 injector.

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_in...roducts_id=7241


----------



## frogman

jimmylt said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Brand-New-Portable-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> One of these Geoffi. I believe they also use them to inflate bike tyres to save carrying a pump, so a bike shop may also stock them.
> 
> Is that what you use KoNG?



Just a word of warning. DO NOT PULL THE TRIGGER WITOUT IT CONNECTED TO A KEG.
frightens the shit out of you when the QD blows apart.  

FROGMAN


----------



## AndrewQLD

Most of the bike tyre inflators use the 16gr screw in bulbs, at least the one I bought off ebay does and according to my local bike shop that's the only type they stock.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## frogman

AndrewQLD said:


> Most of the bike tyre inflators use the 16gr screw in bulbs, at least the one I bought off ebay does and according to my local bike shop that's the only type they stock.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



A piece or wine cork and a couple of 5c pieces to bring the smaller cartridges up to the correct height is all I did.

Cheers FROGMAN


----------



## T.D.

frogman said:


> A piece or wine cork and a couple of 5c pieces to bring the smaller cartridges up to the correct height is all I did.
> 
> Cheers FROGMAN



I did the same thing but with a piece of dowel. Works a treat! :super: 

These CO2 chargers are really versatile bits of kit. I know KoNG has actually used one to carbonate his mini kegs and even a 18L corny! Only took 5 bulbs or so from memory. Quite a good alternative to a CO2 bottle if you are pressed for room or something. :beerbang:


----------



## KoNG

jimmylt said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Brand-New-Portable-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> One of these Geoffi. I believe they also use them to inflate bike tyres to save carrying a pump, so a bike shop may also stock them.
> 
> Is that what you use KoNG?



thats exactly what i use jimmy..!
as T.D. mentioned i use a piece of dowel (he actually provided it too :beer: ) to be able to use the 8g bulbs. They work out a lot cheaper, but if you want to use the 12g ones.. G&G have them.
I've dipensed a whole corny on around 2.5 x 12g bulbs.
Last party i used the 8g bulbs to dispense 2 corny's... this was a rather pissy (FA cup) party, with many a noobie using the charger and it still only needed 5 bulbs for each corny ($3.50 per keg)

I have also force carbed (with shaking) a mini keg and a corny with the charger, just to see if it worked... and yep its quite doable. I only did it for bitters, which obviously doesnt require alot.. i probably wouldnt bother trying to da a weizen :lol:

i reckon they are a great little piece of kit for party's...
would be good if someone could get some 16g ones into Oz a bit cheaper..! around 65c for 8g is the cheapest i have sourced.


edit: good at it speellings


----------



## Jye

KoNG said:


> I've dipensed a whole corny on around 2.5 x 12g bulbs.



Hey Kong, are you dispensing at carbonation pressure (80-100kpa) or at a much lower pressure? I know when using my party setup with a brumby tap I dispense at about 10kpa.


----------



## KoNG

heya Jye...
i'm using a brumby tap connected straight to the mini/corny keg, so no beer line.
i would usually prime my kegs with dex and then use the charger to dispense. So all you are ever really doing is replacing the lost volume in the keg with CO2 from the charger. to tell you the truth i would know what pressure its serving at. but it doesnt matter, if you want a fast pouring tap, give the charger a big squirt.. if you want a placid pour, give a quick squirt.
is that what you were asking :lol:...?


----------



## boingk

Geoffi - just noticed the max pressure that the Aqua garden sprayers will take - its written on the side in all those green boxy things that are supposed to be instructions. One of them in the second row seems to show that the release valve will actuate at 25psi. So you'll get your pilsners out of it yet!

EDIT: Thats with the 8L sprayer.


----------



## geoffi

boingk said:


> Geoffi - just noticed the max pressure that the Aqua grden sprayers will take - its written on the side in all those green boxy things that are supposed to be instructions. One of them in the second row seems to show that the release valve will actuate at 25psi. So you'll get your pilsners out of it yet!




Y'know what they say..."When all else fails, read the instructions."


----------



## boingk

Hahaha, yeah...but its always more fun figuring things out for yourself isnt it? I only noticed because the thing is sitting right next to me, and I turned around to check the temp of a fermenter thats awaiting racking...and BAM! Instant info!


----------



## TidalPete

Just pulling apart my Aqua Bunnings el cheapo sprayer for my party keg setup & have found that the ss extension on the sprayer itself will a great replacement if you do not have a spare corney dip tube to drop your Dixell probe inside your fermenter. Not sure re MashMaster probes but assume they are more or less the same size?

:beer:


----------



## afromaiko

I was in Supercheap Auto the other day and noticed that they had single gauge 'air' regulators for sale pretty cheap. There were two models, one was $25 and one was $30 and both were adjustable.

I think these would be intended for air tools and compressors, but is there any reason they can't be adapted to use for CO2 use for a party keg? If I recall, they went up to about 60PSI. I wonder if they be able to regulate the pressure from a Soda Stream cylinder without blowing apart?


----------



## jimmylt

Don't know Afro, but i do know that because co2 is so cold, it can freeze up parts that are not designed for use with it.


----------



## Jye

afromaiko said:


> I was in Supercheap Auto the other day and noticed that they had single gauge 'air' regulators for sale pretty cheap. There were two models, one was $25 and one was $30 and both were adjustable.
> 
> I think these would be intended for air tools and compressors, but is there any reason they can't be adapted to use for CO2 use for a party keg? If I recall, they went up to about 60PSI. I wonder if they be able to regulate the pressure from a Soda Stream cylinder without blowing apart?



Co2 in liquid for is at 800psi so I would say no. There have been talk of using them as secondary regulators, for example use you co2 reg to drop the pressure down to 20psi or something the air reg can handle and use it to drop the pressure down to keg pressure. This would allow you to have a couple of the air regs on your setup and have kegs set at different pressures.


----------



## rahne

i plan to make a party keg out of a presure sprayer and came across this site http://oz.craftbrewer.org/Library/Gear/GSa...CheapKegs.shtml and quite like the setup because if you know that the hole keg is going to be gone at a party you cand just use a hand pump as beer will be gone before it can oxidize but i am wondering is there a better way that i could carbonate the beer like capturing co2 from brewing and pumping it in like it says at this site http://www.angelfire.com/cantina/carbonati...apturingCo2.htm


----------



## jpbirbeck

KoNG said:


> heya Jye...
> i'm using a brumby tap connected straight to the mini/corny keg, so no beer line.
> i would usually prime my kegs with dex and then use the charger to dispense. So all you are ever really doing is replacing the lost volume in the keg with CO2 from the charger. to tell you the truth i would know what pressure its serving at. but it doesnt matter, if you want a fast pouring tap, give the charger a big squirt.. if you want a placid pour, give a quick squirt.
> is that what you were asking :lol:...?



KoNG

I'd be interested in going the same kind of set up initally (easier to get through the Boss) and I would primarily use it for parties anyway...aside from the tap, the injector and the keg, what do you need?

Cheers
JB


----------



## geoffi

Quick update on my sprayer kegs.

I've just tested one of the larger ones with a compressor. I got it to 20psi before the relief valve kicked in. I've left it sitting for a while and the pressure seems to be holding. As a non-kegger, I'm unsure of what psi a standard kegging system operates at, but I'm guessing it's a fair bit lower than 20.

I'm just about to fill this one with my smoky Altbier. I think this should be carbonated more than a bitter, so I'm going to push the priming up and see what happens.


----------



## KoNG

Sorry Captain Pants, just saw your post.
you'll need the special 'shank' to go with your tap and QD (but you buy it as a package usually) and you'll need a gas QD for your charger.
thats it really, PM me if you need anything else


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Geoffi said:


> Quick update on my sprayer kegs.
> 
> I've just tested one of the larger ones with a compressor. I got it to 20psi before the relief valve kicked in. I've left it sitting for a while and the pressure seems to be holding. As a non-kegger, I'm unsure of what psi a standard kegging system operates at, but I'm guessing it's a fair bit lower than 20.
> 
> I'm just about to fill this one with my smoky Altbier. I think this should be carbonated more than a bitter, so I'm going to push the priming up and see what happens.



Yep, less than 20PSI in general.

I have a sprayer party keg that works a treat. It was operating on a gutted soda stream "squirt of C02" system for pressure, but I just updated to a Taylor plug gas input so i can run it off a reg.

Ive got the whole thing sorted now and I can even counter pressure fill the thing from a normal keg so I dont lose any fizz.

I've never primed in one though, just juggling the numbers though.

If you need say 17C too make sure the yeast work enough to carbonate, then the maximum dissolved C)2 you will get before the 20psi relief valve kicks in is going to be 2.2 volumes, a little low for a normal beer but OK.

If you use a yeast that works better at low temps like Nottingham or something or a lager yeast, and can make it gas up at 13C or below, you will get 2.5 volumes.

At 20 psi, you'll struggle to get a naturally carbonated beer with a high level of fizz like a hefe or a Wit because the low temps required to hold the gas in will be too low for even lager yeast to work at.

If you want to force carb, its a different story, just chill that baby down to serving temp and fizz it up. It'll see you right.

Thirsty


----------



## TidalPete

Thirsty Boy said:


> Yep, less than 20PSI in general.
> 
> I have a sprayer party keg that works a treat. It was operating on a gutted soda stream "squirt of C02" system for pressure, but I just updated to a Taylor plug gas input so i can run it off a reg.
> 
> Ive got the whole thing sorted now and I can even counter pressure fill the thing from a normal keg so I don't lose any fizz.
> 
> I've never primed in one though, just juggling the numbers though.
> 
> If you need say 17C too make sure the yeast work enough to carbonate, then the maximum dissolved C)2 you will get before the 20psi relief valve kicks in is going to be 2.2 volumes, a little low for a normal beer but OK.
> 
> If you use a yeast that works better at low temps like Nottingham or something or a lager yeast, and can make it gas up at 13C or below, you will get 2.5 volumes.
> 
> At 20 psi, you'll struggle to get a naturally carbonated beer with a high level of fizz like a Hefe or a Wit because the low temps required to hold the gas in will be too low for even lager yeast to work at.
> 
> If you want to force carb, its a different story, just chill that baby down to serving temp and fizz it up. It'll see you right.
> 
> Thirsty



Geoffi,

Have just completed & filled my El Cheapo party keg for the Qld Christmas-Case-in-July (If I can make it?)

If the trial run all works out with my initial *(Naturally carbonated)* keg, next time I aim to force carbonate my El Cheapo by gassing with a Schroeder tire pressure thingy on one end & connected to my gas QD's on the other for a day or so.



:beer:


----------



## geoffi

I couldn't swear that it was exactly 20psi. It was about there, maybe a bit higher. It seems a reasonably accurate gauge, but these things are a bit like bathroom scales. They often seem to have their own 'perspective'. Anyway I suppose you can only expect so much precise quality control from a $15 Chinese sprayer.

PoMo EDIT: Thread cleanup.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

TidalPete said:


> Thirsty,
> 
> Have just completed & filled my El Cheapo party keg for the Qld Christmas-Case-in-July (If I can make it?)
> 
> <snip>
> 
> If the trial run all works out with my initial *(Naturally carbonated)* keg, next time I aim to force carbonate my El Cheapo by gassing with a Schroeder tire pressure thingy on one end & connected to my gas QD's on the other for a day or so.
> 
> You may have noticed that I am not a big admirer of political correctness. Sorry about that.
> 
> :beer:




The relief valve on mine starts to leak at just under 30psi, but once it starts to go, it wont stop till the keg is down to about 20-22 (unless you poke it a bit anyway) Its not adjustable in any way, you just get what you get.

I never bothered to connect mine long term to the gas when it was running on the schrader valve. Just didn't trust the connection to not leak. I used to just pressure it up to a few psi more than the "right" pressure for the C02 level I wanted, shake the bejeezus out of it and repeat till the pressure stopped dropping. Pour a test glass and its down to the "right" pressure.

Never worried about keeping it at any particular pressure when I actually had it out and about, just a squirt of C02 when the pour slowed down to much. But before it went back in the fridge at home (if I didn't finish it off) always returned it to the correct pressure + a couple for good measure.

Course... I've just been measuring it with a cheap Chinese tyre pressure gauge so far. I'll see how it stacks up when I connect the reg to it. Should be OK. All my Chinese stuff works fine and is extremely economical.

At any rate, good luck with the sprayer/keg they work pretty damn well, and the y certainly start a conversation at a party!!

Cheers

Thirsty

PoMo EDIT: Thread cleanup.


----------



## NickB

Hi,

can people possibly post pics of their pressure sprayer gas setups (I've got an old Soda Stream "button", but can't seem to seal the gas line properly) so I can get some picture of what I need. Also, the Schrader Valves - where does one get one, and what's the best way to make these airtight?

I've got an old car tyre valve for my gas input, but I'm not sure how well it's working (ie: I've had a couple of loud "POPs whist testing.....)". Where did everyone else source their valves etc from?

Cheers

Nick


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> Hi,
> 
> can people possibly post pics of their pressure sprayer gas setups (I've got an old Soda Stream "button", but can't seem to seal the gas line properly) so I can get some picture of what I need. Also, the Schrader Valves - where does one get one, and what's the best way to make these airtight?
> 
> I've got an old car tyre valve for my gas input, but I'm not sure how well it's working (ie: I've had a couple of loud "POPs whist testing.....)". Where did everyone else source their valves etc from?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nick



Nick,

Tyre valves wear just like everything else. Got my new stainless steel (4-wheel drive) valve from a tyre place up the road for $5. The Schraeder came from SuperCheap Auto for under $4.
As you can see from the pic all I did to ensure a good seal was to slip the gas line inside a short length of compatable plastic tubing (Superglued together) then use a ss worm drive to clamp the tubing to the "trigger" housing. The crimp over the tubing is just a bit of overkill.  
The gas line fits so tightly over the Schraeder that there is really no need for a crimp (I hope  )







:beer:


----------



## rahne

what did people do with the original pump.

also if you know that the beer will be gone in a night why not just use a bike pump to re gas it i am sure that people at the party can drown the keg before it goes bad


----------



## geoffi

rahne said:


> what did people do with the original pump.
> 
> also if you know that the beer will be gone in a night why not just use a bike pump to re gas it i am sure that people at the party can drown the keg before it goes bad



I suppose that's right if the beer is carbonated already. Why not just force it out with air if it's just for one night?

I left the pump in mine, but gave it all a really good clean first. Lots of grease inside.


----------



## rahne

do you use the pump in yours because i thought it would stir up the yeast pumping air into the beer it's self instead of surroundings


----------



## geoffi

rahne said:


> do you use the pump in yours because i thought it would stir up the yeast pumping air into the beer it's self instead of surroundings



Aha! That's the reason not to use the pump! (Although maybe if you're serving a Hefeweizen it wouldn't matter!)

However, does it still stand to reason that you could use air from, say, a standard bike pump rather than CO2 for a 'one night stand'?

What I do use the pump for is to pressurise the keg for cleaning so I can run water through the pickup tube etc.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Geoffi said:


> Aha! That's the reason not to use the pump! (Although maybe if you're serving a Hefeweizen it wouldn't matter!)
> 
> However, does it still stand to reason that you could use air from, say, a standard bike pump rather than CO2 for a 'one night stand'?
> 
> What I do use the pump for is to pressurise the keg for cleaning so I can run water through the pickup tube etc.




You forget the most important reason to use C02... even if you are planning on drinking the entire keg in a single night.

Because you can & Its _heaps cooler_ than a bike pump.


Anyway, on mine the pump had a slow leak. The valve on them isn't all that spectacular. Plus you can get nearly another litre in the thing without the pump housing taking up space.


----------



## rahne

just bought 2 8L pressure sprayers from bunnings $12 each and will post some of my photos from making as i can't find any decent ones so people can have a better view of making them


----------



## rahne

just a quick few question

the dip tube touches the bottom of the presure sprayer how much should i shorten it to avoid all yeast

how much sugar to naturally carbonate 8L of beer


----------



## bonj

I'm not sure that you can naturally carbonate the pressure sprayers. To naturally carbonate, you need non-refridgerated temperatures, which may lead to pressures too high for the relief valve. 

Anyone successfully naturally carbonated one of these beasts?


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> I'm not sure that you can naturally carbonate the pressure sprayers. To naturally carbonate, you need non-refridgerated temperatures, which may lead to pressures too high for the relief valve.
> 
> Anyone successfully naturally carbonated one of these beasts?



Yes! To 2.4 volumes.

:beer:


----------



## afromaiko

Bonj said:


> I'm not sure that you can naturally carbonate the pressure sprayers. To naturally carbonate, you need non-refridgerated temperatures, which may lead to pressures too high for the relief valve.
> 
> Anyone successfully naturally carbonated one of these beasts?



Yep, no problem. However.. on mine I have removed and blocked the pressure release valve. I was concerned with knocking it during transportation and causing beer to spray out in the car.


----------



## bonj

Well, 2.4 volumes sounds like it's well and truly possible. Thanks Pete.


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> Well, 2.4 volumes sounds like it's well and truly possible. Thanks Pete.



Bonj,

I have not used the sprayer party keg yet. I think that most of the sediment should (Hopefully?) settle in the four hollows in the bottom that are the legs of the sprayer. This is only really a trial run & if all goes well I will be removing the pressure relief valve as per afromaiko's post above. I also hope to force carbonate to 2.4\2.5 volumes in future & see how that goes.
With the pump permanently ditched I can get 9.5 litres into the el cheapo.

:beer:


----------



## bonj

Removing the relief valve makes sense, thanks afro and Pete.

I haven't bought one yet, but thinking about it. 8L sounds like a good size for a party :super:


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> 8L sounds like a good size for a party :super:



Just modified my last post Bonj.

:beer:


----------



## bonj

9.5L is even better. That's nearly 3 more pints! :super:


----------



## afromaiko

TidalPete said:


> Bonj,
> 
> I have not used the sprayer party keg yet. I think that most of the sediment should (Hopefully?) settle in the four hollows in the bottom that are the legs of the sprayer.
> 
> :beer:



The yeast does settle in those hollows but I still cut about half a cm off the dip tube anyway. I think before I cut it the tube was just long enough to touch the bottom center raised part.


----------



## TidalPete

afromaiko said:


> The yeast does settle in those hollows but I still cut about half a cm off the dip tube anyway. I think before I cut it the tube was just long enough to touch the bottom center raised part.



That's the length it was alright afromaiko. Cut mine about the same as you did.

:beer:


----------



## rahne

so how much sugar to prime 8L and 9.5L

may take pump out not sure yet i like the idea of using it as a handle


----------



## rahne

release vows are adjustable however you will need some washers its quite easy


----------



## Double A

I cracked my party keg last night after naturally carbonating for two weeks. Beer poured sensationally! I primed about 20 litres of American Brown with 100g of table sugar and then put 5.5 litres in the party keg. So that's about 5g per litre.

As for the dip tube I cut it so it wasnt touching the bottom of the sprayer and the beer was really clear.

This setup works real well and I'll be putting another one of these together for sure! :super:


----------



## troydo

gotta post a photo how to double a!!!!!


----------



## Fents

Bonj said:


> I haven't bought one yet, but thinking about it. 8L sounds like a good size for a party :super:



what kind of partys are you going too...nana partys?


----------



## bonj

Fents said:


> what kind of partys are you going too...nana partys?



:lol: Well if everyone brought one. :super:


----------



## Fents

^^ everyone _could_ bring one of those......

or everyone _could_ bring two of these..


----------



## rahne

good idea but the idea is to make it cheap so you get 2 8L and a 5L (a full brew).


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Fents said:


> ^^ everyone _could_ bring one of those......
> 
> or everyone _could_ bring two of these..



Sissy !!!!

Everyone should bring one of *these*  




Thirsty


----------



## Fents

^^^ now ya talking thirsty, i like your styles of partys.


----------



## rahne

thirsty boy you've got room for another 2 kegs why don't you use it put another tap at the back and use it as a center piece


----------



## Thirsty Boy

rahne said:


> thirsty boy you've got room for another 2 kegs why don't you use it put another tap at the back and use it as a center piece




I've only GOT three kegs... besides, the spare space was filled with a few (5) bags of ice, 30 or so grolsch bottles of a Hefe I brewed and a slab or 2 of various commercial stuff.

Mind you, this was all carted away with me over last X-mas/new year and did for my x mas eve party, new years eve and several other "occasions" over the period. Two weeks of road trip that took me from Melb to Sydney to Newcastle to Foster to Port Mc and back again. Liver very sore at end of trip.

It cost me nearly as much in ice to keep it all cold as it would have to by the same volume of Megaswill pre-chilled at each stop... frigging $3.80 per bag of ice... But it sure made for a hell of a talking point when I wheeled that puppy into the NYE party I went to in Newcastle !!!


----------



## AndrewQLD

rahne said:


> just bought 2 8L pressure sprayers from bunnings $12 each and will post some of my photos from making as i can't find any decent ones so people can have a better view of making them



Come on rahne, I am waiting for those photos. My wife has given the go ahead for this project but being a bit of a tool tard I need all the help I can get and a step by step photo guide would be greatly appreciated :super: .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## fixa

LOL.... tool tard. i love it...


----------



## AndrewQLD

I had a crack at making a party keg his weekend using a high quality Bunnings $7.99 5lt sprayer.
It wasn't hard to transform into a party keg and it had it's first test on Saturday night. I transfered 6 lt of Quarter session mild from a 19lt keg and off I went. Everyone was impressed with my engineering abilty :lol: and the pour went very well, 6 litres of English mild was demolished on the night.
The gas dispenser I had was a bit on the leaky side so I will be getting a trigger model.

Here are a few pics of the unit in pieces, I removed the pump section and made a disc to fill the hole out of perspex and another one out of a bucket lid to give a tight seal, that along with the original O ring made it leak proof. I cut the original plastic dip tube off and used the Stainless Steel sprayer arm for the dip tube.








I had a thought while building this. These would make perfect real ale casks (9lt) and connected up to a Beer Engine and cask breather would be a lot more practical than a big S/S keg with a faster turnaround as well. I think it would be good to have a couple of different ales kegged and ready to go, cheaper anyway.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## NickB

Gave my first attempt at a pressure sprayer party keg a run yesterday. Not too bad! Still has a slight plastic taste, but a few days of napisaning should fix that. Also got ahold of an old Esky that I've drilled for a tap. Even the soda stream bottle fits inside (just)! Will be giving it a good old flogging at the Qld Xmas in July swap next weekend.

Only issue I have is trying to force carb it as I don't currently have a keg setup. Will just have to wing it I guess! Oh well, it'll be beer either way. Might just not be as fizzy as I'd like, but I guess with the amount that will be consumed on the night, I don't think I'll care a whole heap... 

Cheers

Nick


----------



## kabooby

Here are some pics of the party keg I made out of a garden sprayer.
I spent the extra money and put cornelius posts on it so I can transfer beer easily from my other kegs.

Used it twice now and it works great. There is a slow leak coming from the lid so I may need to try a bit of keg lube next time to get a better seal. The slow leak causes the beer to go a bit flat after a while and it is using about three 8g bulbs to empty.

Other than that its all good.

Thanks to the people that came up with this idea

Kabooby


----------



## Phrak

Kabooby, Looks good! 
Did you have to re-tap the thread for the ball-lock posts, or did they screw right on?
Tim


----------



## kabooby

Phrak said:


> Kabooby, Looks good!
> Did you have to re-tap the thread for the ball-lock posts, or did they screw right on?
> Tim



Phrak,

I used male cornelius fittings with some 1/2 inch bsp lock nuts and adaptors. I then used some rubber washers to make sure I get a good seal. For the beer post I used a 1/2 inch end cap, drilled a hole and inserted the aluminium sprayer as the dip tube. I connected this with a metal epoxy. This has since cracked so I may need to look for a gromet of some sort.

Hope this helps

Kabooby


----------



## Cracka

Here are some pics of my party set up.




It is a 14L port-a-keg. I use the top out of an old soda stream machine to charge the keg. The older type cylinders are good cause I refill them myself. I also do the same with the corny's. Over the long weekend (29th Sep to 1st Oct) I did rum & coke in the 14L & a pale ale in a corny. Rum & coke was done with about 2L of home made rum which I also make h34r: & water & soda stream cola flavour. Worked a treat  




Last few times I've used it I put it in this blue drum with ice & seems easy enough to move around with a couple of mates, but have future plans to rig up this little trolley & make the lid into a drip tray


----------



## randyrob

if anyone is looking at getting into party kegs, i saw kmart had a special on their soda stream kit you get 2 x soda stream bottles full for $49.95 and other bits and pieces.
thought it was an absolute bargain too bad i've already got 3 x bottes.


----------



## geoffi

OK guys. Update on the party kegs made from the 'garden sprayers'.

These have worked out brilliantly for me.

They are excellent for British-style ales and APAs. The carbonation level is perfect for these styles. I still bottle some of each batch, but the kegs take the bulk. Halleluja!!

I've been using Sodastream gas bottles to add C02 to maintain serving pressure. This works very well. One bottle serves at least 30L (still going.)

There are a few 'buts'...

I tried it with a Weissbier/Hefeweizen...forget it. Waaaaay too flat IMHO. Bottling is a pain im Arsch, but it gets the results with this beer.

I haven't tried these with a Pilsener/lager. I suspect the carbonation might be a little low, but suck it and see, as they say.

I have both five and nine litre versions. The five is arguably more sensible in the long run, as you need less C02 to push out the beer as the level drops. (I am open to anybody faulting my logic here, but that's how it seems to me.)

Anyway, for anybody who wants a Claytons kegging system that costs bugger all and does the business, this really works, given the few caveats above.


----------



## TidalPete

How long does your sprayer(s) hold carbonation before the beer goes flat Geoffi?

TP :beer:


----------



## NickB

Hey Pete,

I know with mine (6L sprayer from Bunnings) if I get it carbed up, and pouring well, it doesn't loose pressure if not used. That being said, the Schrader valve I use for gas in does leak if left connected, but all it needs is a quick squirt once in a while to up the dispensing pressure, and it's all good.

Cheers


----------



## geoffi

TidalPete said:


> How long does your sprayer(s) hold carbonation before the beer goes flat Geoffi?
> 
> TP :beer:




Don't know. I've never had one last long enough to go flat. :icon_drunk: 

Seriously, though, it seems to hold its pressure very well. At least a week or so, and if you can't polish it off in that time, you ain't [email protected]#%$ng trying!!


----------



## geoffi

NickB said:


> Hey Pete,
> 
> I know with mine (6L sprayer from Bunnings) if I get it carbed up, and pouring well, it doesn't loose pressure if not used. That being said, the Schrader valve I use for gas in does leak if left connected, but all it needs is a quick squirt once in a while to up the dispensing pressure, and it's all good.
> 
> Cheers



Ditto to all of the above. Never leave the valve connected, but apart from that it works a beaut.


----------



## kabooby

I think I need new seals for mine. Mine looses pressure after 10 mins, by the end of the night the beer is on the way to flat  

Must get another beer post to finish the transfer lines so I can do closed transfers. I think this would help heaps

Kabooby


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> Hey Pete,
> 
> I know with mine (6L sprayer from Bunnings) if I get it carbed up, and pouring well, it doesn't loose pressure if not used. That being said, the Schrader valve I use for gas in does leak if left connected, but all it needs is a quick squirt once in a while to up the dispensing pressure, and it's all good.
> 
> Cheers



Nick,

Too many beers at the Torbanlea Picnic Races made me leave the Schraeder valve connected (I think?? --- not too sure here :lol: )
Am trialing another type of Schraeder at the Swap. 

TP :beer:


----------



## geoffi

kabooby said:


> I think I need new seals for mine. Mine looses pressure after 10 mins, by the end of the night the beer is on the way to flat
> 
> Must get another beer post to finish the transfer lines so I can do closed transfers. I think this would help heaps
> 
> Kabooby



I found the valves needed a lot of tightening to make them seal properly, but once that was done they hold the pressure well.


----------



## kabooby

What valves are you using Geoffi?

I have used cornelius posts on mine and they are sealed fine. Its the seal where the lid screws on to the bottle that I lose my gas. Mitre 10 have spare seal kits but I was thinking of kiving it some lube first to see if that works

Kabooby


----------



## geoffi

kabooby said:


> What valves are you using Geoffi?
> 
> I have used cornelius posts on mine and they are sealed fine. Its the seal where the lid screws on to the bottle that I lose my gas. Mitre 10 have spare seal kits but I was thinking of kiving it some lube first to see if that works
> 
> Kabooby





I use metal Schraeders, from Jax tyres. Pix on page 15 of this thread. Lube sounds like a good idea.


----------



## troywhite

Hey all,

Thought I'd post some pics of my new party keg setup.

Inspired by Ross' setup however I couldn't find as deep an esky as he did anywhere in Canberra.

If anyone in Canberra knows of a taller esky that is a reasonable price (under $100) then let me know.

The keg has been filled and emptied twice in under 24 hours already so it is going to be a summer winner 

Photos here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...m&album=220

Cheers
Troy

PS. sorry Ross I couldn't resist that US guy's bronco tap delivered for $50  I will be in touch with you shortly though as a friend is keen to get into kegging


----------



## turto77

troywhite said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thought I'd post some pics of my new party keg setup.
> 
> Inspired by Ross' setup however I couldn't find as deep an esky as he did anywhere in Canberra.
> 
> If anyone in Canberra knows of a taller esky that is a reasonable price (under $100) then let me know.
> 
> The keg has been filled and emptied twice in under 24 hours already so it is going to be a summer winner
> 
> Photos here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...m&album=220
> 
> Cheers
> Troy
> 
> PS. sorry Ross I couldn't resist that US guy's bronco tap delivered for $50  I will be in touch with you shortly though as a friend is keen to get into kegging




Nice setup troy, where did you get the keg from and how big is it? :beer:


----------



## troywhite

Turto said:


> Nice setup troy, where did you get the keg from and how big is it? :beer:



The keg is one of those syrup kegs that fast food stores use. 
You see them pop up from time to time on eBay or you could make friends with a HJ's employee 

It holds about 4 litres. Perfect for a one man drinking show. If any mates get into it, it runs out too quick


----------



## lovemybeer

Batz said:


> on it !


hi havent been on for a while. I saw this creation and think its the ducks nuts!!! I now know what i'm taking on xmas day to my sisters place.
I am going to the hardware store tomorrow morning and getting two of these. 
the only thing is that I am a lazy sod and buy my kegs from tooheys direct and was wondering if i pour straight from the keg into these outstanding creations im hoping it will be the same out come as pouring from a keg when i get to the other end ? am i correct?


----------



## troywhite

lovemybeer said:


> the only thing is that I am a lazy sod and buy my kegs from tooheys direct and was wondering if i pour straight from the keg into these outstanding creations im hoping it will be the same out come as pouring from a keg when i get to the other end ? am i correct?



depends on the timing.
oxidation sets in pretty quick.

even with my small 4L jobbie, the beer tastes different at the other end (just slightly but enough to notice)


----------



## sathid

Hey guys, I'm looking at one of these as a keg:

Hozelock High pressure garden sprayer





It's 8L, and will take up to 45psi before the relief valve kicks in. It's $44 from Bunnings.

The pump has a male thread, and can be removed, so hopefully I can fit something else in there. Also, it seems you can get it all seperately as spare parts, so I might be able to get one without the pump section.

Has anyone made a party keg from one of these?

I've seen a CO2 charger on ebay that has a keg fitting (Male I guess). Is there a fitting I can buy to put on the keg to fit this?

Cheers,

Troy


----------



## Thirsty Boy

sathid said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking at one of these as a keg:
> 
> Hozelock High pressure garden sprayer
> 
> It's 8L, and will take up to 45psi before the relief valve kicks in. It's $44 from Bunnings.
> 
> The pump has a male thread, and can be removed, so hopefully I can fit something else in there. Also, it seems you can get it all seperately as spare parts, so I might be able to get one without the pump section.
> 
> Has anyone made a party keg from one of these?
> 
> I've seen a CO2 charger on ebay that has a keg fitting (Male I guess). Is there a fitting I can buy to put on the keg to fit this?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Troy



Troy,

Wade through the previous posts in this thread and you will find that quite a few people have built party kegs out of garden sprayers. Actually, most people are using the cheaper ones. If you wait around a bit, periodically Bunnings has 5 or 8 litre garden sprayers for around 8-15 bucks. They convert really easily.

If you were here in Victoria, I would shamelessly plug the workshop that I am helping to run at Grain & Grape with another AHB member, Spillsmostofit. We will be supplying all the custom and modified parts and helping to put together party kegs made out of sprayers.

8th December - $15 including parts - see the promo post I made [post="260920"]Here[/post] and the information page on Grain & Grapes website Here

To justify the fact that I shamelessly plugged it anyway ....... If you are willing to wait a little while, After the 8th I will be posting a comprehensive instructional guide for how to convert a garden sprayer into a party keg. Diagrams, photo's a step by step, go to woh how to thingy.

Otherwise, Yes, you can do it, have a look back through this thread for a few hints.

Cheers

Thirsty


----------



## sathid

Cheers mate,

I've already read most of the thread (which is why I went looking for garden sprayers ) but was wondering if anyone had used this sprayer in particular, as it is difficult to see in the packaging what the pump assembly is like (and it's even hard to tell from the parts diagram on the website I linked to, which shows every part of the unit. lol.)

I'll await the results of the workshop 

Thanks,

Troy


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Ah, sorry about that. I misinterpreted. Oh well, it gave me an excuse to get my plug in 

Sorry, no info from me about that particular sprayer. Just out of curiosity, why that one rather than the cheaper ones?? 

In any case, about the C02 charger - you can buy a keg fitting called a taylor plug, which is basically a cornie keg post with a male thread, you can get em in gas or in liquid. With the right sized backing nut and gasket, I dont see why you couldn't fit that to the keg.

The other option is to fit a car tyre valve to the keg, one of the mag wheel type ones (not the black rubber jobbies) those chargers are originally made as quick inflators for push-bike racers. So you can buy them (from Grain and Grape here) without the QD on them and they should screw straight onto a car tyre valve. You can also get them from bike shops and/or e-bay and they may well be cheaper.

Cheers

Thirsty


----------



## geoffi

Thirsty Boy said:


> Sorry, no info from me about that particular sprayer. Just out of curiosity, why that one rather than the cheaper ones??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Thirsty




Looks like the more expensive one will hold more pressure. Not a bad thing. As I noted earlier, the cheapies seem to hold enough pressure for a respectable APA or English ale, but maybe not a lager, Weizen or other gassier beer.


----------



## sathid

No worries 

The main reason I was looking at that sprayer, was that it was the only one in the Bunnings that I went to. lol.

I'm going to check another store, as I know there is usually a bigger range, but there was lots of stock outs yesterday. Also it is possible that some of the ones people have been posting up in this thread aren't sold in Bunnings stores in WA. Happens quite a lot (which was an issue when there was one catalogue for the whole country...)

Anyway, after seeing the parts breakdown, I'm wondering if I might be able to order one without a pump. Might be cheaper. I'm hoping that I can get away with simple using the smaller threaded inlet, so that if I ever decide I don't need it as a party keg any more, I can use it as a sprayer. lol

The corny keg fitting seem really pricey. Found a gas in and beer out set that was like $70 on ebay. Seems a little excessive.

I might have to look for a supplier.

You can presently buy small CO2 bottles from Bunnings for a new OZITO range of tools. It's only a small bottle (800g or so iirc) and it is about $90, with about $18 for an exchange. But no rental on the bottle.

I'm just wondering if anyone knows if the bottle has any impact on if it is rated "food grade" or if it is only the gas used to fill it.

Just been looking at small regulators, and wondering if it might be the way to go a little further down the track.

Any idea where I could source one of these "Taylor plugs". Google seems to come up short.


Also, does anyone know if you can buy nitrogen in the little 8g or 16g bottles? (NOT nitrous oxide)

Cheers,

Troy


----------



## pokolbinguy

sathid said:


> The corny keg fitting seem really pricey. Found a gas in and beer out set that was like $70 on ebay. Seems a little excessive.
> 
> I might have to look for a supplier.




Check out kegsonline there prices are pretty good.

Pok


----------



## sathid

CraftBrewer seems to be cheaper.

Hrm...Getting to the point where it might be cheaper to get a corny keg...


----------



## troywhite

sathid said:


> You can presently buy small CO2 bottles from Bunnings for a new OZITO range of tools. It's only a small bottle (800g or so iirc) and it is about $90, with about $18 for an exchange. But no rental on the bottle.



Search is your friend 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...2329&st=210


----------



## Doogiechap

Roy from TWOC in Bibra Lake sells the Taylor gas plugs for about $25. The Bibra Lake Bunnings is a stones throw away too which is where I got my $8 sprayer / keg.
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Plastic Man

(apologies if pics are too big. I tried to get them as small as possible. Still got the L's on as far as posting pics go...)

Had a crack at one of these a few years ago. Couldnt get it to seal where the beer line came out. We then moved 3 times in 14 months and project sort of got lost in the mix.

Had a crack again a few months ago. This time I got 4 brewing mates at work to make one as well. They are all Engineers, (whereas Im a toolhard sales guy), so I was able to piggyback on their skills which helped.

We were originally going to cut a plug from a nylon breadboard but engineers being engineers the plans got more and more ambitious and we ended up bribing one of the fitters with some HB to turn us up some nice ally plugs.










Next we needed the valve. My previous attempt had used a valve that I scrounged from a local JAX tyre branch. I was planning on this again but one of the guys mentioned that we use Schrader valves in one of the products we make. DOH !! Ive worked here almost 8 years and hadnt made this connection. The valves are great for this application as well, with a nice flat bottom. Perfect for carbonation caps as well.




Next we needed a way to gas up and decided on the bike pump method. We found this guy on EBAY who does the Innovation ones for US$11.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Innovations-Ultrafl...1QQcmdZViewItem

We did a bulk buy of 5 with him and landed them for US$16 each, a tad under $20 each. 

Best bet is to get a few mates together and do a bulk buy with him direct. His email address is [email protected] I used PAYPAL. Ordered on a Tues and they were delivered the following Monday.







The cylinder they come with doesnt last too long, so I bought a box of 10 from David Jones, (kitchen ware), for $7.95 which is not a bad price and easy to get. The David Jones ones were the smaller bulbs, so I put a marble and a couple of 5c pieces in the bulb holder which worked well. If you buy one of these CO2 injectors make sure they can take both the threaded and non threaded bulbs.


Last off is the tap. We did a bulk buy from Ross, (Craftbrewer sponsor link above), and grabbed 5 of the picnic taps with the beer line attached. These attach easily to the line out of the original sprayer.




So in summary construction is:

-	open top and pull pump assembly out.




-	Put in some sort of plug, (can be a cut out section of Perspex or plastic bread board or a fancy turned plug from ally or brass.
-	Schrader valve goes in hole in the plug.










-	Replace the original poison out line with your new beer out line and tap. (hot water and rubber washing up gloves help here)
-	Cut a few cms off the bottom of the dip tube.
-	I cut the bottom of the handle out as well so the CO2 injector can stay attached with the handle on as well, (perfect for walking around parties with !!).







Filled with beer, primed, left 2 weeks and it served well. When serving pressure drops and pour gets a bit slow you just give it a quick squirt of CO2 from the injector thingy.


First fill:



First pour



I havent tried to force carbonate with it yet.

Next step is to make one from the bigger sprayer version which I think would be perfect for small batch brews.


----------



## randyrob

Hey Guys,

thought i'd contribute to this thread with my party keg setup.





here's me quickly nocking it together ready for a party. gf decided to snap some pics.




inside.

had most of the stuff kicking around the shed the only thing i had to buy was the bin. u should have seen the look on the bunnings staff when i walked into the store with
a keg testing each and every bin / container to see which one would fit a corny nicely and this one does. 2 bags of ice, a corny and a sodastream / reg fit in there nice &
neatly. was knocked up minutes before i actually needed it.

Rob.


----------



## troydo

TIDY!


----------



## Wrenny

Hey guys,

I made a party keg from a 5l sprayer with soda stream etc and filled it with APA. Poured nicely, was completely wrapped with the whole setup. So I made another, 8L one and filled it with a belgian, but it only pours froth. Every beer is all head. It's pretty much identical. I went looking for a filter in the line somewhere, but nothing. I even used the hose and tap from the APA (once it was finished) and still all head.

Any ideas?

Cheers,
Wrenny


----------



## troydo

maybe over carbed the initial beer?


----------



## Sammus

randyrob said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> thought i'd contribute to this thread with my party keg setup.
> 
> 
> 
> here's me quickly nocking it together ready for a party. gf decided to snap some pics.
> 
> inside.
> 
> had most of the stuff kicking around the shed the only thing i had to buy was the bin. u should have seen the look on the bunnings staff when i walked into the store with
> a keg testing each and every bin / container to see which one would fit a corny nicely and this one does. 2 bags of ice, a corny and a sodastream / reg fit in there nice &
> neatly. was knocked up minutes before i actually needed it.
> 
> Rob.




I use basically the same thing - except with one of those darker round willow bins I seem to see everywhere since buying my own


----------



## 65bellett

Plastic Man that is one sexy looking piece of Alloy. Do you prime into bottles and fill the keg or do you prime in your keg itself? I hope that makes sense.


----------



## bill_gill85

Plastic Man,
Do you know who the supplier is for the schrader valve? I'm currently trying to find a supplier for them, with limited luck so far.


----------



## jimmysuperlative

billgill, get down to your nearest tyre showroom/fitter ...BobJane, Goodyear etc. You'll walk out with a chrome all-metal casing schrader for less than $5.


----------



## Plastic Man

65bellett said:


> Plastic Man that is one sexy looking piece of Alloy. Do you prime into bottles and fill the keg or do you prime in your keg itself? I hope that makes sense.



65bellet - sorry for slow reply. I primed in the keg. Just treat the keg as one big bottle. Options are - bulk prime whole batch and then rack to keg/s & bottles, or bulk prime just the beer in the keg, or be lazy like I was and just throw in some carbonation caps. These worked fine.




billgill said:


> Plastic Man,
> Do you know who the supplier is for the schrader valve? I'm currently trying to find a supplier for them, with limited luck so far.



billgill - We buy them at work as part of a larger "end cap" fitting for air pressured cable. I have the name of the supplier of the end caps so will give them a bell to see where they get the schraeder valves from. As Jimmy points out you should be able to grab one from any of the specialist tyre shops - which is where I got my first one from, though I found the ones from work had a nice flat base and seemed easier to fit. I'll post details when I get them. 

:beer:


----------



## Chris S

I've put together a similar setup using the 5ltr, with a car valve to pump in gas.

What are you all using to get in CO2 via the car valve, other than sodastream, which seems a it excessive for me.

I tried a CO2 gizmo from a bike shop which had a shutoff valve included but once the cylinder was pierced a small leak saw the end of gas within about 10 minutes. I'm told now bike shop staff from all over that their not designed to hold gas once the cylinder is pierced.

Any ideas for what you are using, were it's available and how much would be much appreciated.


----------



## frogman

Chris S said:


> What are you all using to get in CO2 via the car valve, other than sodastream, which seems a it excessive for me.




Best deal I've picked up was an old Soda Stream from the tip shop for $2 with a half full gas cylinder.

Still sound a little excessive. <_< 

Cheers FROGMAN.....


----------



## Chris S

By a Soda Stream that's draggin around whole machine i guess, the other alternatives i've noticed are a regulator with adapter to a soda stream CO2 bottle. Your right $2 is not excessive but the size also becomes an inconvenience at times.


----------



## Plastic Man

Chris S - my innovations brand bike gizmo seems to hold gas Ok - at least for over a couple of weeks. The cylinders are only $0.70c each anyway.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

I think the choice of gas source depends on what you intend doing.

I bought a SodaStream setup including a MicroMatic regulator. That is because I figured the regulator would be useful later if I decided to get into real kegging and would hold its value in some meaningful way anyhoo... I anticipated that I would use enough gas that the tiny bulbs would not be economical.

I also figure that if you use more than a SodaStream cylinder full of gas a month, you might want to consider a big/real gas cylinder. Conversely, if you use the setup once per year and have no other use for it, the SodaStream thing is overkill. Clearly it depends on the entirety of your usage patterns and what you currently have, etc, etc.

I used the SodaStream cylinder and guts to carbonate PET bottles for a short while and decided that using unregulated gas was not for me. If you don't want to buy a regulator, the tyre inflator style of gas supply will be safer, if only because there is so much less gas in there to blow the thing up and take out your good eye and the wife's favourite cat...


----------



## merrick

Almost finished my party keg based on 8L Bunnings Aqua sprayer. My eventual plan is to naturally carbonate plus Sodastream dispenser. I've noticed a few posts in this thread commenting on the 25psi limit for that sprayer. By way of an experiment I inserted a 1mm (approx) washer in the safety valve and air-inflated the sprayer. The pressure held steady at 31psi. I repeated the exercise with a second washer and the sprayer held a steady pressure of 37psi. Here's a piccy. 


As I've no wish to further test the sprayer to destruction, particularly as its not yet seen a single brew, I'll stop while I'm ahead. But as a number of people are already up and running with party kegs I would now greatly appreciate some advice on the following:-

1. When filling a party keg with beer, how much headspace is ideally left?
2. After a 2-week wait for carbonation in the keg, what pressure is created for a typical brew?
3. What sort of pressures should I be looking at for dispensing ales and lagers.

Thanks in advance

Merrick


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

merrick said:


> 1. When filling a party keg with beer, how much headspace is ideally left?


In my smaller such kegs, I leave an inch or so. I force carb them using the 'Shake Like Buggery' method. If you're naturally carbing them, this is probably about right in my view.



merrick said:


> 2. After a 2-week wait for carbonation in the keg, what pressure is created for a typical brew?


Can't say, except that if you're priming to normal standards, the various tools such as BeerSmith would help.



merrick said:


> 3. What sort of pressures should I be looking at for dispensing ales and lagers.


I reckon that, unless you're looking to balance your system- which is a bit pointless in a party keg scenario, as little as it takes to get the beer out the tap.


----------



## fifteenbeerslater

randyrob said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> thought i'd contribute to this thread with my party keg setup.
> 
> View attachment 17030
> 
> 
> here's me quickly nocking it together ready for a party. gf decided to snap some pics.
> 
> View attachment 17031
> 
> 
> inside.
> 
> had most of the stuff kicking around the shed the only thing i had to buy was the bin. u should have seen the look on the bunnings staff when i walked into the store with
> a keg testing each and every bin / container to see which one would fit a corny nicely and this one does. 2 bags of ice, a corny and a sodastream / reg fit in there nice &
> neatly. was knocked up minutes before i actually needed it.
> 
> Rob.



Good work Rob


----------



## merrick

Spillsmostofit, thanks for your input.

My question regarding pressures for ales and lagers was prompted by some comments in this thread similar to Geoffi's below.



Geoffi said:


> Looks like the more expensive one will hold more pressure. Not a bad thing. As I noted earlier, the cheapies seem to hold enough pressure for a respectable APA or English ale, but maybe not a lager, Weizen or other gassier beer.



Given that I can now squeeze about 37psi in my 'keg', does it mean for lagers (for example) I can artificially increase the pressure (via Sodastream) over and above what would be created by natural carbonation? Or, does it suggest I can increase the bulk priming rate, thereby increasing the initial pressure in the 'keg'?

I realise the Sodastream setup will help delivery through the tap, but I'm not fully understanding the link between the initial 'keg' pressure and beer types. Or have I got it all wrong?

Merrick


----------



## Thirsty Boy

The natural carbonation thing confuses the issue. Pretend it doest exist for a minute OK

There are two pressures you need to worry about in a keg, they serve two different purposes.

The simplest to consider is dispensing pressure, this is just how much force is behind the beer as it comes shooting out your tap, a reasonable amount of pressure for the amount of beer line you have, gives a sensible pour... too much pressure or too little length of beer line and it shoots out of there as mainly foam. You just need to juggle between length of beer line and pressure till it works for you.

The other pressure factor is related to carbonation. C02 dissolves into water (or beer) at a certain level which is dependent on a combination of pressure and temperature. Its usually expressed as "volumes" of dissolved C02. So if you dissolve 1 litre of C02 into one litre of water, you get 1 "volume" of C02. So when someone says an english ale is carbonated at 1.5-2 volumes... thats what they are talking about, the amount of C02 in solution. If a Hefeweizen is carbonated at 4 volumes, thats twice as much C02 in every litre.

Now, you can force as much C02 into a water solution as you like.... all you have to do is put the pressure of gas up high enough and the C02 will dissolve into the liquid at the gas liquid boundary. But how the C02 dissolves is also dependent on temperature... the colder it is, the easier the liquid holds the gas in solution. Eventually, if the pressure and the temperature stay the same, the system will come to equilibrium, and no more C02 will dissolve unless you increase the pressure or decrease the temperature.

So.... if you make your beer cold... you need to apply less gas pressure to get a given amount of C02 to dissolve into the beer. If its warmer, you need more pressure to get the same amount dissolved.

Now it turns out that at around the temperature of your average beer fridge (lets call it 4C) the amount of pressure you need to get a nice average carbonation for an ale or a lager(2.5 volumes), is about 12psi.... so there is no problem at all with one of the party kegs. They hold 12psi easily. For a Hefe at 4 volumes at 4C the pressure needed is 27psi... so thats right on teh border that the kegs normally hold before the pressure relief goes off. If yours is holding 37psi, you are there easily.

So, inherently, there is no problem at all with carbonating one of these things right up to and including the really fizzy wheats and belgians... you would need to drop the pressure right back when you served them or it would come out at 100mph and you would have nothing but foam... but you could cut the pressure on the night and the beer isn't going to the go flat in any great hurry. you would get through your party no worries.

All clear and all good so far? ..... OK, now comes the bit that makes it not work so well. Lets say you do want to naturally carbonate rather than force it. It should be all good shouldn't it?? The keg holds plenty of pressure for the job right? Well yes it does -_ at 4C_ but if you are naturally carbonating, things aren't going to be at 4C, If the yeast is going to work to carbonate your beer, they are going to be a LOT warmer. So much warmer, that you wont be able to get all the C02 you need in your beer, to dissolve at pressures less than the safety relief valve trigger. Lets try an example:

You have a nice lager that you'd like to carbonate to 3 volumes of C02. You have primed your keg and you are going to leave it in your spare room at a nice constant 17C to carb up. So whats going to happen?

At 17C you need 31.9 psi to get 3 volumes of C02 to dissolve in beer... _your_ keg is OK, but the average one started to vent gas at 25psi - and thats only enough pressure (at 17) to carbonate to about 2.5Volumes. any extra gas the yeast produces doesn't go into making beer fizzy.... it just goes out the relief valve. If by chance on Tuesday afternoon the temperature goes up to 19, then any gas over 2.4 is out of there ... and so on. At 17C you would need to have 50psi to get a 4 volume hefe carbed up. And nobodies plastic keg is holding 50psi in.

You could do it.... use a lager yeast and condition your beer at 10C, your keg at 37psi would hold in 4 volumes, but most wouldn't get better than 3 ish even at that low temp. And re-pitching lager yeast just to get your beer fizzy is a bit of a pain.

You could, as you said, naturally carb the beer as far as it would go, then chill it down to 4C and just top up the fizz with your sodastream. That would work just fine. But extra sugar for priming wont help at all; you could put a whole other kg of sugar in there for priming, and its not going to do a damn thing to the carbonation... just a bit of extra C02 for the greenhouse and really strong beer 

For my effort to reward satisfaction levels, I'd just force carb the whole damn thing with the soda stream. Set it to the right pressure for the carbonation level you want, and shake the crap out of it till gas stops coming through your regulator. No more C02 is dissolving and so it has reached equilibrium and its done. Then when you want to serve it, just dial the pressure back till it pours well.

Hope that makes a bit of sense and helps clarify a couple of things for you. If not - sorry, I gave it a go.

Cheers

Thirsty


----------



## geoffi

Good explanation, TB.

My reg-free setup doesn't allow me to force carbonate, but I've had pretty good results so far with priming. I have a witbier at the moment that is carbed just right.

I have a couple of party kegs of dark lager sitting at 12c. I'll see how much extra fizz that gets me.

I've kept a bottle of S-189 slurry, and I think I'll add a little of this to future kegs for 'cool conditioning'.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Oh, you can force carbonate without a reg - I did it for about 6months before I got a full keg set-up. My method depends on having a car tyre valve as your gas in... so if you don't have that please ignore the following.
*
Force carbonate with accuracy if you don't have a regulated set-up*

 *Warning:* - Unregulated gas is nasty, you could blow yourself up (don't ask how I know....) so you NEED to make sure the relief valve is working well and you NEED to be a little bit careful when you are charging C02 into the keg. If you take an eye out or a hand off, don't blame me, you were warned.

*Note:-* Leave a little head space in your party keg, it will make the pressure more manageable. Best to fill it only up the the 5L mark, you can get away with a little more, just not all the way to the top OK.

*Purchase* from autobarn/supercheap/Kmart etc etc. A bog standard tyre pressure gauge. One of the pop up ones is fine, I got a dial one from a Vietnamese $2 shop for about 5 bucks.

Alright, lets go.

Decide how much carbonation you want in your beer. Lets call this one 2.5 volumes just to keep it standard.
How cold is your beer?? Measure the temperature. Our example will be at 4C
Consult a chart or look in pro-mash/beer smith to find out how much pressure you need to carbonate to that volume. our example needs 12psi
Attach your gas and pressurize the keg carefully until the pressure relief valve starts to bleed. Now disconnect the gas, pick up the keg and shake it for a minute. Repeat 3 times.
After the third time, let it settle for a minute or two, then use the tyre pressure gauge to read the internal pressure of the keg, its probably still a fair bit less than your desired pressure, but we need to go a little more carefully from now on to avoid over shooting.
Pressurize your keg again, but this time only to 5psi more than your target pressure, disconnect gas and shake. Repeat this, you will need to put in less and less gas each time, until the pressure stops dropping completely and is stable at a few PSI above your target pressure.
*Your beer is now carbonated to you desired level.... *yes I know you are a few psi higher than your original target, but with all the grabbing measuring and shaking, you are also probably a couple of degrees warmer than when you started as well. It will be pretty close to right.

Store the beer at that pressure till you want to drink it. When you are serving, don't worry about the actual pressure of the keg, just release or shoot in gas till it pours well through your tap and line set-up. If you don't get through all the beer and you want to make sure the carbonation level is OK for next time you drink it, just a couple rounds of - measure/pressurise/shake/measure - will get it back to where it started and you will be right to go next time.

Cheers

Thirsty


----------



## afromaiko

I just took the safety valve out altogether, and replaced it with a little blanking disc cut from an old fermenter lid. I can't quote anything scientific, but I didn't have any problems with natural carbonation to roughly 2.5 volumes. I just calculated it out as if I was priming bottles. And if it does it explode, it will certainly be a party that's remembered for a long, long time. :huh:


----------



## Thirsty Boy

I blew up a single PET bottle once. I still have scars, it took just about 2 months for the bruising to go away and it cost a hundred or so dollars to get my glasses repaired.

I'm guessing it might have been a bit worse if it was a 6L container made out of 2mm thick plastic than it was with a softdrink bottle. Good luck without your pressure relief valve, I hope you never need it. I really do


----------



## sah

Thirsty Boy said:


> I blew up a single PET bottle once.



What pressure did it give out at TB?

Scott


----------



## afromaiko

If the 25psi relief valve these come with can be taken as a safe rating, then really these sprayers always need to be kept chilled when once pressurised. However when naturally carbonating 2.5 volumes at room temperature it will be about 30psi, and if others are using them at 37psi then there shouldn't be any problems. Of course when you chill it for serving it's going to drop down to about 12 psi as mentioned. I know that at 30+ degrees one of these carbonated is in the danger zone, so perhaps 2.0 volumes is better to aim for if naturally carbonating. Another safety recommendation would be to naturally carbonate at a controlled temperature like in a brew fridge with a temperature controller. The main reason I took the valve off is because it's so easy to knock it and accidentally spray beer out. If there was another more solid valve around anyone knows of I'd be happy to install it, something like the pressure relief valve that Ross is selling, but a bit pricey for a party keg setup. The real concern I have is dispensing with an unregulated Soda Stream squirter, the safest solution is to use a regulator and set it to the lowest pressure just to get the beer out of the keg. Or even safer, steer clear of these sprayers altogether. Personally I'd love one of those 9.5L cornies.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

afromaiko said:


> If the 25psi relief valve these come with can be taken as a safe rating, then really these sprayers always need to be kept chilled when once pressurised. However when naturally carbonating 2.5 volumes at room temperature it will be about 30psi, and if others are using them at 37psi then there shouldn't be any problems. Of course when you chill it for serving it's going to drop down to about 12 psi as mentioned. I know that at 30+ degrees one of these carbonated is in the danger zone, so perhaps 2.0 volumes is better to aim for if naturally carbonating. Another safety recommendation would be to naturally carbonate at a controlled temperature like in a brew fridge with a temperature controller. The main reason I took the valve off is because it's so easy to knock it and accidentally spray beer out. If there was another more solid valve around anyone knows of I'd be happy to install it, something like the pressure relief valve that Ross is selling, but a bit pricey for a party keg setup. The real concern I have is dispensing with an unregulated Soda Stream squirter, the safest solution is to use a regulator and set it to the lowest pressure just to get the beer out of the keg. Or even safer, steer clear of these sprayers altogether. Personally I'd love one of those 9.5L cornies.



Unfortunately I don't think your arguments are all that convincing.... they rely on you getting things right. Sure, if you put the right amount of sugar for 2.5V in and you have waited for terminal gravity, then its probably going to be around 25psi at around 17-18C.... but if you let it get warmer, or if you made a mistake with the priming, then you are in serious danger territory. Which is why I say that no matter how inconvenient it might be, taking the pressure relief valve out of the unit is asking to blow yourself up. If you leave it in, the worst that can happen is undercarbonated beer or a bit of a spill. Even (in fact especially) if you are using the unregulated gas injector the chances of an accident are vastly reduced if the safety valve is there.

No body ever made a bottle bomb by over carbonating on purpose, and yet plenty of people have made them. Do you really want to risk a 7kg one?? You do what you like of course, but I think you are taking an immense risk with your own safety and wellbeing; and that of the people who might be near you the day you get it wrong.

SAH - I don't know what pressure it let go at... it was with an unregulated source of C02 (sodastream) and a carbonator cap. It was late, I was hungry and cooking dinner and I made a mistake. An expensive, embarrassing, painful mistake that was lucky not to cost me my eyes as well as my dignity (both lenses of my glasses knocked out... if I wasn't wearing them???) I now use only regulated gas on anything that doesn't have a safety valve. I'm not even all that comfortable with bottle conditioning anymore.

Thirsty


----------



## joecast

Thirsty Boy said:


> The natural carbonation thing confuses the issue. Pretend it doest exist for a minute OK
> 
> There are two pressures you need to worry about in a keg, they serve two different purposes.



great explanation TB. even makes sense to me at 3am
joe


----------



## afromaiko

Thirsty Boy said:


> Unfortunately I don't think your arguments are all that convincing.... they rely on you getting things right. Sure, if you put the right amount of sugar for 2.5V in and you have waited for terminal gravity, then its probably going to be around 25psi at around 17-18C.... but if you let it get warmer, or if you made a mistake with the priming, then you are in serious danger territory. Which is why I say that no matter how inconvenient it might be, taking the pressure relief valve out of the unit is asking to blow yourself up. If you leave it in, the worst that can happen is undercarbonated beer or a bit of a spill. Even (in fact especially) if you are using the unregulated gas injector the chances of an accident are vastly reduced if the safety valve is there.
> 
> No body ever made a bottle bomb by over carbonating on purpose, and yet plenty of people have made them. Do you really want to risk a 7kg one?? You do what you like of course, but I think you are taking an immense risk with your own safety and wellbeing; and that of the people who might be near you the day you get it wrong.
> 
> SAH - I don't know what pressure it let go at... it was with an unregulated source of C02 (sodastream) and a carbonator cap. It was late, I was hungry and cooking dinner and I made a mistake. An expensive, embarrassing, painful mistake that was lucky not to cost me my eyes as well as my dignity (both lenses of my glasses knocked out... if I wasn't wearing them???) I now use only regulated gas on anything that doesn't have a safety valve. I'm not even all that comfortable with bottle conditioning anymore.
> 
> Thirsty



I agree that there is an element of danger naturally carbonating and I also believe that using these pressure sprayers for a different purpose from their original intention is inviting trouble too, even if you do have a pressure relief. These things are pretty darn cheap, are they guaranteed to free from manufacturing defects and that the valve is 100% reliable? Are they made in China? Does the plastic contain above normal levels of lead? Has there been any product recalls? I wouldn't put too much faith in the sprayer bodies or the valves as this recall from September 2006 shows that they can still explode as Thirsty Boy mentions.

http://www.recalls.gov.au/view_recall_deta...l_ID_Auto=13965

The product code matches in the below flyer from 2005, but I can't be certain if it's the exact same model. They look just like the ones many people have been using. Unfortunately, the recall doesn't state where the problem lay so we don't know if the valves had a problem or if bodies gave way at too low a pressure.

http://www.echo.net.au/archives/19_46/pdf/p06.pdf

It's too late to take it back to Mitre 10 or Bunnings for a refund after it explodes while you are 'just testing' to see what pressure the relief valve triggers at. What's worse is that the cases of exploding sprayers were probably caused only by pressure generated by use of the built in hand pump. Thirsty Boy, the matter of the valve aside, after your exploding PET bottle I can't believe you would advocate force carbonating one of these sprayers using unregulated CO2, just because you never had a problem for 6 months doesn't mean that no one else may with their particular model sprayer. 

Naturally carbonated or force carbonated it doesn't matter, they are not safe to be pressurised warm and must always be kept carefully temperature controlled. I always did with mine - carbonating in a fridge with a Fridgemate, and putting straight into an icy esky for transport - and like I said, I didn't have any problems. But I should have had a disclaimer in my original post so: DISCLAIMER - That's my experience only, DO NOT take out your valve. Taking your warnings TB (and experiences with PET) into consideration and looking back, yes it does sound a bit dodgy and you have convinced me. I haven't used my party keg for a while, so I will get a proper valve for it before next use. 

I have seen the pictures of the PET bottle aftermath and recommended others heed TB's advice and be very careful - you should always know the correct operation and limitations of your equipment and be sure to always use a regulated CO2 source for both force carbonating and dispensing, regardless of your or other people's experiences in the past.

And.. if you have the pressure sprayer that I linked to above, then take it back to Mitre 10 to be checked if it was the model with the exploding issue. :blink:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

I blame Thirsty Boy for my collection of gas equipments and kegs and stuff.

The thing that got me into it was an occasion when we decided to force carbonate a couple of PET bottles of APA. TB brought around two sets of kit. 

One was a regulated carbonating cap that he just sat down with (and a big glass of beer) and the bottles as I filled them pushing gas into them. By the time he'd finished his first glass or three, we had some carb'd beer and were happy.

The other was a gutted SodaStream machine that he demonstrated then left with me. I gassed up some bottles of beer with it over the next couple of weeks. It was hit and miss, and every time I used it I had a feeling of impending doom, particularly as it was responsible for breaking his glasses (and possibly that weird look he gets sometimes in his eye...   )

I decided that I liked this caper, but only if it was using a regulated gas supply. I spent the extra money and can now gas things up and push them out with comparative safety.

One of my sprayer pressure relief valves died. I replaced it with a solid plug. I feel that I am ameliorating the risk by using regulated gas, but there is still a risk. I would not recommend that *you* do it.

Life is short enough without introducing risks you can easily avoid and this is one of the easier ones.


----------



## winkle

Inspired by Randy Rob's party bin, I knocked up this portakeg.
View attachment 17823

Asking for a bucket when arriving at a party was getting me some odd looks.


----------



## pokolbinguy

randyrob said:


> View attachment 17030
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17031






winkle said:


> View attachment 17823




Two simple ideas... I like them. I was thinking about getting a bin (similar to the willow round plastic bins...you know what I mean) but with a flat top and adding some PVC pipe work to make a font... I saw a photo on the web somewhere and if I can find it I will post here.. thought it was cool to have a font so the lid can be used as a table top.

I need to buy some more taps for my party setup...they got recruited to my freerator so I could have 4 taps on it. 

Cheers, Pok


_EDIT: for some reason randyrobs pics didn't show up and I'm not sure how to re-edit to get them in here without deleting and starting again_


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Inspired by Randy Rob's party bin, I knocked up this portakeg.
> View attachment 17823
> 
> Asking for a bucket when arriving at a party was getting me some odd looks.



Nice NSW Blues colour Winkle. All of us Wetback Cockroaches will be salivating! :lol: 

Sassy rig. It's a 19l corny?


----------



## winkle

Hrump, didn't think of that - what type of paint will stick to this stuff  
Yeah, 19l corny fits in snugly with enough room for some ice around the sides. I still need to add some foam matting insulation (better find some maroon coloured stuff) but the test run is Saturday. Bin came frome "Dollar & Sense" at Brookside $25 if anyone is interested.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

winkle said:


> Inspired by Randy Rob's party bin, I knocked up this portakeg.
> View attachment 17823
> 
> Asking for a bucket when arriving at a party was getting me some odd looks.



winkle, not only a good party keg but a very good minature Dalek!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Fents

so how much beer line have you got between the keg and tap? no foaming im assuming? very nice setup.

edit (learnt from pat)- it needs wheels too


----------



## winkle

Fents said:


> so how much beer line have you got between the keg and tap? no foaming im assuming? very nice setup.
> 
> edit (learnt from pat)- it needs wheels too



Just using the line from the existing fridge door tap 1-1.5m I think, worked ok. I'm stealing the pot plants wheels - it doesn't need to go anywhere.


----------



## geoffi

Reviving this thread for a quick update.

I now have four of the 8L Aqua sprayer kegs in constant rotation. Most of my brews get split between the keg and bottles, which works beautifully for me.

The kegs have worked very well, but a problem has developed. On three of them the valve at the bottom of the pump mechanism has started to leak. I discovered this when I found to my horror that several litres had somehow leaked out. After some investigation I nailed down the problem. Beer was leaking through the valve into the pump chamber, filling it up then spilling out. Arrrggghhh!!!

I have used some Araldite to glue the valves in place. A keg of Dortmunder has been priming happily for a week now with no leaks at all, so this seems to have solved the problem for now. The long-term solution is to get rid of the pump chamber altogether by using something like a disk of plastic or metal to seal the hole, as others have already done. I just need to find appropriate material.


----------



## KHB

I am setting up a party keg and have a question, firstly i have my garden sprayer in an esky with my line attached to a shank through the esky wall with a tap attached., now if i attach a line to my tap on my font and let it sit on the bottom of the garden sprayer and fill it this way once full putting lid on the sprayer and purging the oxygen with co2 can anyone see problems with that way and if so how does everyone else do it. Just wondering as i need to have the line attached to the tap shank to close the system off. 

Cheers KHB


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Geoffi said:


> Reviving this thread for a quick update.
> 
> I now have four of the 8L Aqua sprayer kegs in constant rotation. Most of my brews get split between the keg and bottles, which works beautifully for me.
> 
> The kegs have worked very well, but a problem has developed. On three of them the valve at the bottom of the pump mechanism has started to leak. I discovered this when I found to my horror that several litres had somehow leaked out. After some investigation I nailed down the problem. Beer was leaking through the valve into the pump chamber, filling it up then spilling out. Arrrggghhh!!!
> 
> I have used some Araldite to glue the valves in place. A keg of Dortmunder has been priming happily for a week now with no leaks at all, so this seems to have solved the problem for now. The long-term solution is to get rid of the pump chamber altogether by using something like a disk of plastic or metal to seal the hole, as others have already done. I just need to find appropriate material.



*Geoffi -* You might find some answers to your questions in the about 15 pages worth of guide I wrote to building and using these garden sprayer party kegs

You can find the info via the Articles Section - Serving/dispensing - Garden Sprayer party Kegs

or here is a direct link to the Forum post with the pdf guides.

You will find information about how to do exactly what you are talking about.

*KHB -* in the same place - the Guide to using the kegs - my explanation for how to counter pressure fill one of them sounds like it might be able to be adapted to do what you are talking about.

Cheers

Thirsty


----------



## KHB

thirsty

how about if i use the method on there but put the hose into the end of the tap on the esky to fill it that way??

worth a try??


----------



## Duff

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> winkle, not only a good party keg but a very good minature Dalek!
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Gold!!


----------



## KHB

so i question to people out there using pressure sprayers connected to a tap shank, how do you fill you pressure sprayer??


----------



## Thirsty Boy

KHB said:


> thirsty
> 
> how about if i use the method on there but put the hose into the end of the tap on the esky to fill it that way??
> 
> worth a try??



As long as you can get a pressure tight seal - I don't see why it wouldn't work


----------



## geoffi

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> winkle, not only a good party keg but a very good minature Dalek!
> 
> C&B
> TDA




"Inebriate! Inebriate!"


----------



## kabooby

KHB said:


> so i question to people out there using pressure sprayers connected to a tap shank, how do you fill you pressure sprayer??



I spent the extra money on mine and put on corny posts for gas and beer. That way I can do a complete closed transfer from a keg.

Kabooby


----------



## KHB

I just aquired a soda stream bottle and was wondering how safe it was to use one of the adapters to transfer from my co2 bottle to the soda stream bottle and how is it done??


----------



## Guest Lurker

KHB said:


> I just aquired a soda stream bottle and was wondering how safe it was to use one of the adapters to transfer from my co2 bottle to the soda stream bottle and how is it done??



I have posted this before but I will happily do it again. It can be done safely at home and I have done it under the supervision of a qualified refrigeration engineer. But if you need to ask how, in my personal opinion you shouldnt be doing it, safer to exchange it. When a liquid turns into a gas, it needs an awful lot more room than it did before, and it isnt fussy about how it creates the room it needs.


----------



## gerald

i have a party keg setup. 

19L corny keg, celli chrome tap, and im gonna be using the c02 bulbs that have a co2 dispenser that plugs straight into the gas in post on the keg.

my question is, if i have primed the beer in the keg, how much c02 do i need to get the beer out of the keg, and how long does it take to cool a keg in a bin (which also has my tap mounted on it and looks totally sexy) full of ice?

thanks


----------



## mynameisrodney

Has anyone bought one of these recently? I went to Bunnings today looking for one and the largest "aqua pressure" one they had was a little 2L watering can type one for $6. So I'm thinking that the price of the whole range has most likely gone up (if i can even find one somewhere else). 

Looking around the other sprayers though i noticed a hozelock sprayer. It was listed as 8L fluid capacity 10L total volume. I figure the extra 2L must be to do with the space needed by the hand pump. is this correct? so maybe get 9L into one of these?

It was a fair whack more expensive at $46 but it is rated to 45psi as opposed to 25psi for the "aqua pressure" ones. So I guess the important question to all you party keg owners is do you think the extra 20psi is worth the extra $25ish? There was discussion earlier about the party kegs being unsuitable for lagers and such. I take it 45psi would fix this yeah?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## bouncingcastle

Check dodgy asian shops mate... you will pick up the sprayer you are looking for for about $10 (thats where I got mine)

Cheers.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

The plastic kegs do go in and out of stock a bit at Bunnings - wait a few weeks and they (or something very very similar) usually comes back into stock.

20ish PSI is absolutely plenty of pressure for any beer that you care to put in a party keg - all the way up to a Hefe at 4 volumes of C02. The 20ish PSI is only a problem if you want to _naturally_ carbonate in the keg. If you are naturally carbonating in the keg, then you will struggle to get more than 2 volumes of C02 into the beer if the kegs pressure valve is operating correctly. Even less if you allow the temperature of the keg to get over about 15 or 16C

Chill and force carbonate the party keg and you can put any beer you want into one.

TB


----------



## afromaiko

Aldi have them too from time to time, usually at a good price.


----------



## Carbonator

Are these spray bottles made in places like China made of food grade plastic?

Is the manufacturing process, machine making them, storage, handling and transport having regard to preventing contaminants, poisons or carcinogens coming in contact with the product before it lands on the shelf of you favorite spray bottle retailer?

Do they have a *perfectly* smooth interior without seams to prevent organisms from getting a hidee-hole foot hold inside? 

After that, you may find a nice smooth one, but we all know most machines have some form of metal, requiring additional lubrication to prevent corrosion, so how do you know if the lubrication for the machine creating the bottle has not been absorbed by the plastic and remains held in suspension within the porosity of such until your favorite brew comes into contact with the plastic and the lubrication stuff happens to like your brew too and mixes with it, but not your soap and water or sterilising/sanitising products.

There is a reason why there is a difference between Food Grade plastic and Garden Chemical spray bottle plastic!


----------



## hockadays

these are the qs I started asking so I bought a SS half size keg. My two garden sprayers are used for poisen now.


----------



## mynameisrodney

Thirsty Boy said:


> 20ish PSI is absolutely plenty of pressure for any beer that you care to put in a party keg - all the way up to a Hefe at 4 volumes of C02. The 20ish PSI is only a problem if you want to _naturally_ carbonate in the keg.



Ahh yes should have added that I will be naturally carbonating the keg. is the 45psi high enough for that?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Thirsty Boy

45psi will be plenty for natural carbonation - 

its a matter of the ability of the beer to absorb C02 at a given temperature. For natuaral carbonation you will need to have the keg at say 18C and at 18C beer will absorb 3.8 volumes of C02 @ 45psi - so enough for anything up to a weizen.

But remeber... if you let the keg get any warmer, it releases gas out of solution and the beer will go flat.

Your 45psi keg will hold in a "normal" beer at about 2.5 volumes up till 36C so you are OK.

Here is a little chart of the volumes your 45psi keg will hold in at various temperatures

18C - 3.8
20C - 3.6
22C - 3.4
24C - 3.3
26C - 3.1

so no real need to worry as long as you dont leave the thing in the shed on a hot day.

You are condemning yourself to cloudy beer by naturally carbonating though - its a party keg, the sediment is going to get shaken up if you take it to a party.

Hope that helps a little

TB


----------



## flattop

Carbonator is right
On the China plastic thing there has been heaps in the news about the Chinese putting truckloads of formaldehyde in their plastics... causes cancer
Now i know that we are all on a personal crusade to self embalm via beer consumption but formaldehyde is not the go.
For those who are not sure what i am on about
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,,24571998-2,00.html
Anyhow the article mentions furniture, paneling, clothing.... It's no great stretch of the imagination to see that it could also be in plastics and rubber products from overseas.

Do you really want to down a brew laced with formaldehyde?


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Perhaps I do? Or perhaps I am an adult that also has access to the internet, newspapers and television - and if I am still asking questions about using the plastic sprayers as kegs, I have already decided that I find the risk acceptable.


----------



## mynameisrodney

flattop, if you were that worried about formaldehyde you wouldn't be drinking homebrew in the first place. Your body breaks down methanol to form formaldehyde with every glass you drink. Thats where the whole "homebrew makes you go blind" thing comes from. Too much methanol => too much formaldehyde => pickling of all your organs, the thing is that people will notice a 10% drop in eye sight a lot quicker than they will notice a 10% drop in liver/kidney function etc. 

As TB says, it is an acceptable risk.


----------



## ~MikE

hmm i'll look into the formaldehyde quantitative test, if it's easy enough and the lab has all the shit needed i'll try it on my party keg i've yet to use/wash...


----------



## rimrunner

mynameisrodney said:


> flattop, if you were that worried about formaldehyde you wouldn't be drinking homebrew in the first place. Your body breaks down methanol to form formaldehyde with every glass you drink. Thats where the whole "homebrew makes you go blind" thing comes from. Too much methanol => too much formaldehyde => pickling of all your organs, the thing is that people will notice a 10% drop in eye sight a lot quicker than they will notice a 10% drop in liver/kidney function etc.
> 
> As TB says, it is an acceptable risk.



malt fermentation makes very little methanol i'm pretty sure. 

handily ethanol is the correct treatment for methanol poisoning. :icon_cheers:


----------



## ~MikE

no need for formaldehyde testing, for all those concerned there may be formaldehyde in a newely acquired garden sprayer etc, here is the protocol given for destroying it, it's too easy 
don't worry about the fume hood bit, just do it outside, it won't be commercial concentration you're dealing with, and hence you'll be fine. 

--------------------------------

Formaldehyde destruction
Carry this out in a fume-cupboard

For each 1 ml of formaldehyde solution (commercial concentrate) slowly add 25 mls of 4-5 % sodium hypochlorite with mixing.
Stir overnight and discard to the sewer.

Note: for dilute solutions of formaldehyde it is important to calculate addition of sodium hypochlorite to assure an excess for the reaction to go to completion. 

---------------------------
my recommendation, a good sprinkle of sodium metabisulphite or a good dash of bleach, top up with water, shake a few times and let sit overnight.


mike


----------



## lagers44

> Carbonator -Are these spray bottles made in places like China made of food grade plastic?
> 
> Is the manufacturing process, machine making them, storage, handling and transport having regard to preventing contaminants, poisons or carcinogens coming in contact with the product before it lands on the shelf of you favorite spray bottle retailer?
> 
> Do they have a *perfectly* smooth interior without seams to prevent organisms from getting a hidee-hole foot hold inside?
> 
> After that, you may find a nice smooth one, but we all know most machines have some form of metal, requiring additional lubrication to prevent corrosion, so how do you know if the lubrication for the machine creating the bottle has not been absorbed by the plastic and remains held in suspension within the porosity of such until your favorite brew comes into contact with the plastic and the lubrication stuff happens to like your brew too and mixes with it, but not your soap and water or sterilising/sanitising products.
> 
> There is a reason why there is a difference between Food Grade plastic and Garden Chemical spray bottle plastic!




Where do you think the fermenters and cubes come from ?, if they are all that dodgy then the plastic in those must be suspect as well. You must be using all stainless products .

 
Lagers


----------



## Carbonator

lagers44 said:


> Where do you think the fermenters and cubes come from ?, if they are all that dodgy then the plastic in those must be suspect as well. You must be using all stainless products .
> 
> 
> Lagers



I don't really care about what you think, but do care that you don't get sick or die in the near or far future from doing something in non-food grade plastic as opposed to food-grade plastic.

There is different procedures for the production of both and I'm sure there are some national standards and procedures to follow where food-grade plastic vessels are manufactured.

Be aware and prepared about the possible risks. That's all!


----------



## Bribie G

Re methanol, alcohol is actually metabolised to acetaldeyhde not formaldehyde:

_The first step in the metabolism of alcohol is the oxidation of ethanol to acetaldehyde catalyzed by alcohol/dehydrogenase containing the coenzyme NAD+. The acetaldehyde is further oxidized to acetic acid and finally CO2 and water through the citric acid cycle._

Formaldehyde is really nasty stuff but acetaldehyde in small doses is ok, however many Asians lack alcohol dehydrogenase and that is why most Japanese only need a couple of Kirins then they are hitting the Karaoke like you wouldn't believe.

There is a theory that westerners developed alcohol dehydrogenase because the ones who could drink beer (boiled during production of course) lived, and the ones who couldn't and had to drink water from the duckpond died.

However the asians didn't need to develop the enzyme because they had another way of avoiding dysentery and other nasties.

Tea.

Totally off topic. I'll go away now and do some racking.,


----------



## Leigh

Wasn't going to get involved, but:

*Methanol (CH3OH) is referred to as "wood alcohol" and is metabolised to formaldehyde* in the body via the enzyme alcohol dehydrogenase (ADH). 

Ethanol (CH3CH2OH) referred to as "alcohol" is metabolised to acetaldehyde...

Methanol should not be an issue with our homebrews. Methanol is really only an issue for distilleries, one of the many reasons they are restricted in Australia...

Lets not confuse the two and create hysteria where none exists.


----------



## Ginger NZ

BribieG said:


> Re methanol, alcohol is actually metabolised to acetaldeyhde not formaldehyde:



Nope, Ethanol goes to acetaldehyde to ethanoic acid

Methanol goes to formaldehyde to formic acid


----------



## Cortez The Killer

This is my party keg setup with a 12L keg in it

Also have 9L's that fit nicely 

Tap is regular micromatic fridge setup - regulator is a Harris with soda stream connector 

Esky is a coleman 38L

Pictures are before line hole drilled for gas in

I usually use frozen bottles of water to keep keg cool - still pretty much frozen after 3 days outside

The keg in the picture is sitting on a couple of frozen bottles - giving the illusion that the esky is small than it is

Cheers


----------



## cliffo

Nice job Cortez.

Thats exactly how I picture my setup to turn out though as I mentioned in another thread I found the esky (all actually) to be a bit bulky, but damn, it sure does look the goods.

Still waiting to hear from Coleman as to the internal dimensions of their 19L esky same style as your, bound to be too small but one can live in hope.

After seeing your pictures its got me wanting to go the solid esky route again.

cliffo


----------



## JestersDarts

thought i'd throw this up here while im in the uploading mood..

My "portable" keg set up..
which is not so portable... but more so than my keg freezer..

spied an old steel cylinder in the shed at dads, and thought.. a 19L will fit in that!. so on goes a tap, a drip tray, handles, and viola!
Didnt plan to have the gas bottle out the side, got one of those small C02 cartridge jobbies,,, but that day the beer was undercarbed so needed a bit of push and shove..
There are many things inherently wrong with it, but it'll do for now.. and gets people talking - and drinking - - :beerbang: 


xmas day 2010..


----------



## bonj

JestersDarts said:


> so on goes a tap, a drip tray, handles, and *viola*!


I just can't see a viola fitting. A violin maybe...


----------



## JestersDarts

Bonj said:


> I just can't see a viola fitting. A violin maybe...



it needs it for when the keg runs out.


----------



## Bubba

Simple set up. for soccer boys pizza night.




Small council bin
C02 bottle mounted on back
Tap mounted on front
4m beer line
Gas in line
Drain line and tap on bottom for meleted ice
Rubber lining on lid for insualation
All drilled holes have grommets
1 19l corny keg
Beer
2 bags of ice that lasted 48 hours ( a lot longer than the beer)


----------



## mikk

I posted a few pics of my party keg setup here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...0930&st=300, but maybe this thread would be more appropriate? It IS a party keg, after all!

It's been used a few times now, & has been found to stay very cold (<5C) for at least 7 hours outdoors in a shady spot in the low 20's C. Looking forward to trying it out on 30+ weather!! With the people i know i can't see a mini keg lasting more than an hour or 2 anyway.

The tap's a bit prone to warming up if it hasn't been used for a bit, & then generates some extra head for the subsequent pour. Might try wrapping the tap in a teatowel/face washer to see if this helps, but don't think this will look too good aesthetically. Maybe an ice brick up against the tap shank inside the unit would help a bit.

Also found the weight a bit of an issue, though there's prob not much i could have done about this except fit bigger wheels. 

I have an idea for my next party keg dispenser that i don't think anyone's tried yet, so will post any new pics if/as they arise.


----------



## stux

Perhaps try a small solar powered fan blowing at the shank


----------



## mikk

Or just drink faster and/or more often?!


----------



## Fodder

mikk said:


> I posted a few pics of my party keg setup here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...0930&st=300, but maybe this thread would be more appropriate? It IS a party keg, after all!
> 
> It's been used a few times now, & has been found to stay very cold (<5C) for at least 7 hours outdoors in a shady spot in the low 20's C. Looking forward to trying it out on 30+ weather!! With the people i know i can't see a mini keg lasting more than an hour or 2 anyway.
> 
> The tap's a bit prone to warming up if it hasn't been used for a bit, & then generates some extra head for the subsequent pour. Might try wrapping the tap in a teatowel/face washer to see if this helps, but don't think this will look too good aesthetically. Maybe an ice brick up against the tap shank inside the unit would help a bit.
> 
> Also found the weight a bit of an issue, though there's prob not much i could have done about this except fit bigger wheels.
> 
> I have an idea for my next party keg dispenser that i don't think anyone's tried yet, so will post any new pics if/as they arise.



That looks the bomb. I want one!!!

Can I ask if you made the lot yourself or is the case something pre-purchased? If so, what mods did you need to do to it to get it functional?


----------



## mikk

Fodder said:


> That looks the bomb. I want one!!!
> 
> Can I ask if you made the lot yourself or is the case something pre-purchased? If so, what mods did you need to do to it to get it functional?



Fully home-made, apart from the taps & fittings of course. 1.6mm 5005 aluminium with expanding foam insulation, & some ply in various locations to keep it super strong (base, top, handle mount points).

Still, i think i'd almost cry if i dropped it onto concrete or something!


----------



## Pennywise

Damn, that looks awesome. Top job


----------



## MarkBastard

Regarding the tap maybe you could mount a little container there on the inside that you can fill with ice, or better yet a block of ice made in a mould of the same shape that completely surrounds the tap shank.


----------



## mikk

Mark^Bastard said:


> Regarding the tap maybe you could mount a little container there on the inside that you can fill with ice, or better yet a block of ice made in a mould of the same shape that completely surrounds the tap shank.



I'm thinking that maybe one of those gel packs that doesn't freeze solid would be the way to go, though i've been having trouble finding any. None at Bunnings, Woolies or K mart- next stop the chemist for a heat/cold pack used for injuries, hopefully. 
Either way, it's not a major drama as the pour is still quite adequate, but it would be nice to have a party keg dispenser that looks good & pours absolutely perfectly every time, including the first beer poured after not being used for 20 mins or so. I imagine most taps used in a warmish environment would do the same... A solar powered flooded font would no doubt be an interesting but completely excessive addition!

The restrictor tap works well- i hadn't used one before this. Once the beer & ice bricks are all loaded, i think the beer actually gets quite a bit colder than fridge temp, as the restrictor can gradually be opened from 3/4 to all the way open as the beer cools down even further.


----------



## NickB

Finally got around to making up a party setup, just in time for the Xmas Swap this weekend...




Old chemical drums 'sourced' from kerbside collection. Found 3 this size and one about 66% bigger.... Wood with a dense cardboard outside...



Piece of scrap PVC from work, bought an end cap and a base piece. 65mm diameter.



Black enamel spray paint. Went with a basic gloss black first, finished with this. Will likely put a clear coat on at some point as well.



Waterproofing for the inside. I also cut a disc of 12mm MDF and glued into the base.



And here she is! Holds a 19L corny, gas bottle (2kg) and reg. Inside has camping mat insulation around the edge. Font has camping mat insulation all the way to the top. Approx 3m of beer line to the tap.



Closeup of the font and tap. Notice the supremely straight nozzle on the $10 Chinese tap  

Anyway, all up cost around $60 including the tap. First run this weekend at the case swap. Still looking for a suitable drip tray option, but will likely settle for either a small circle of 'beer mat', or a shallow tray of some sort...

Cheers!


----------



## Florian

Nice work, mate! Looking forward to putting it to the test on Saturday.


----------



## sim

Sheesh man that looks schmick as! Just needs a bar-mat.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

That is awesome mate, can wait to have a few off it.


----------



## mccuaigm

That's the duck's nuts Nick, nice work man


----------



## Amber Fluid

Nice work NickB.

Just curious though..... how did you attach the PVC pipe to the top?
Are you going to put it on castors to move it around any easier?
How long do you expect the keg to remain cold, assuming you are using ice?

Cheers


----------



## NickB

Hi AF - basically the font is attached from beneath the lid. Had a search around Bunnings for some plumbing bits. There is a flanger adaptor, then onto the base of the unit, which is glued onto the font... Will try to take a photo tonight...

As for the castors, no plans yet. Will be attaching some handles for carrying around when empty.

Did a test with nothing but a keg straight out of the kegerator, and it was still cold 12 hours later. With ice I'd say you'd get a good day out of it. May even look at a gel pack or similar for inside the top of the font to keep the tap cool...

Cheers


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Hi AF - basically the font is attached from beneath the lid. Had a search around Bunnings for some plumbing bits. There is a flanger adaptor, then onto the base of the unit, which is glued onto the font... Will try to take a photo tonight...
> 
> As for the castors, no plans yet. Will be attaching some handles for carrying around when empty.
> 
> Did a test with nothing but a keg straight out of the kegerator, and it was still cold 12 hours later. With ice I'd say you'd get a good day out of it. May even look at a gel pack or similar for inside the top of the font to keep the tap cool...
> 
> Cheers



That really does look good mate. You could bung one of those pot-plant caster whatsits under it I guess if you go that way. Haven't got a spare barrel have you?

Edit: I've still got some of those soft gel packs Frogman was giving away if you want them.


----------



## stux

NickB said:


> Finally got around to making up a party setup, just in time for the Xmas Swap this weekend...
> 
> View attachment 50531
> 
> Old chemical drums 'sourced' from kerbside collection. Found 3 this size and one about 66% bigger.... Wood with a dense cardboard outside...
> 
> View attachment 50532
> 
> Piece of scrap PVC from work, bought an end cap and a base piece. 65mm diameter.
> 
> View attachment 50533
> 
> Black enamel spray paint. Went with a basic gloss black first, finished with this. Will likely put a clear coat on at some point as well.
> 
> View attachment 50534
> 
> Waterproofing for the inside. I also cut a disc of 12mm MDF and glued into the base.
> 
> View attachment 50535
> 
> And here she is! Holds a 19L corny, gas bottle (2kg) and reg. Inside has camping mat insulation around the edge. Font has camping mat insulation all the way to the top. Approx 3m of beer line to the tap.
> 
> View attachment 50536
> 
> Closeup of the font and tap. Notice the supremely straight nozzle on the $10 Chinese tap
> 
> Anyway, all up cost around $60 including the tap. First run this weekend at the case swap. Still looking for a suitable drip tray option, but will likely settle for either a small circle of 'beer mat', or a shallow tray of some sort...
> 
> Cheers!



What about a large PVC end cap and a shower drain or waste water drain grate?


----------



## NickB

Thought about the drain, but the keg and disconnects are almost flush against the underside of the lid. Might just go with a mat or something for now and see what I can come up with...

Cheers!


----------

